# Post you Bike Pics Here! !



## jun1662

*Post your Bike Pics Here! !*

For us to appreciate your bike I'll start with mine. . .

2004 Look KG 461 
2001 GIANT TCR One


----------



## jd3

*My roadies*

2004 Colnago Clasic
1975 Raleigh Super Course MKII


----------



## terry b

Here are 3 of them.


----------



## torquecal

*Only 3?????*

You didn't post your Vanilla??????


----------



## terry b

torquecal said:


> You didn't post your Vanilla??????


Righto.


----------



## Angelracer

*Dont be jelous*

I dont even know how old it is, all I know its in the 80's, here is a website with pictures of it. Mine is black with gold colors on it. I bought it to see if I like to ride, once the snow goes away here in VT, Im getting a new Orbea Onix Chorus 

http://bikecult.com/works/archive/fujiACE.html


----------



## rollinrob

My Steel bike.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

*how?????*

why do you guys own like 5 super-high-end bikes??? whats the point??? note: these questions aren't in contempt, they're in envy


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## rollinrob

*here are some more*



rollinrob said:


> My Steel bike.


here are some more of my bikes, both road and mountain. I guess you could say I luv bikes..


----------



## maui mike

Here is my latest bike. 2005 S-Works custom build.
Added my other bikes. 2004 Allez elite and 1983 Peugeot PX10


----------



## Crazy Attacker

HO man!
Terrific! I love it! 
Did you bought only the frane? Is it the Tarmac pro Carbon?
If yes how is the bike?
Thanks
Stef


----------



## SantaCruz

Hey jun1662 -- it looks like the TCR is ready to head out the door while that Look just wants breakfast!!


----------



## maui mike

Crazy Attacker said:


> HO man!
> Terrific! I love it!
> Did you bought only the frane? Is it the Tarmac pro Carbon?
> If yes how is the bike?
> Thanks
> Stef


Crazy Attacker,

This is actually the E-5 alum frame. I wanted one of the new carbon frames but they want to much money for those bad boys. The 2005 E-5 frame I got for $900 out the door. I must say that I like the way this thing rides. Super Fast and smooth. A lot smoother than I could have imagined for a alum frame. The whole bike is only 14.5 lbs with pedals, cages, and computer. Under UCI limits  

Brakes	Zero Gravity
Frame	Sworks
Front Dr	Ultegra
Rear Dr	Dura Ace
Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
Handlebar	Easton EC90
Chain	Sram pc89r hollow pin
Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
Fork	Easton EC90 SLX
Seatpost	Easton EC70
Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
Crankset	FSA Superlight
Bottom B	American Classis crmo
Pedals	Speedplay X2
Cassette	Dura Ace
Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
Tubes	Turbo light
Rimstrips	tape
Cables	Standard
Cages	Carbon
Tape	Cork Tape
Brake levers	Dura Ace


----------



## slide

*couple of Gunnars*

Here are pics of my Roadie and Rockhound.


----------



## terry b

sgt_hedgehog said:


> why do you guys own like 5 super-high-end bikes??? whats the point??? note: these questions aren't in contempt, they're in envy



Why does anyone collect anything? It's a hobby. Some are simply more deeply into it than others.


----------



## santosjep

*my rides*

I posted them a few weeks ago with photos from my camera phone. The pictures were blurry. Here are clearer pictures.

1) Wilier Triestina Lavaredo
2) Orbea Zona
3) Somec Starlight

My fiance's ride (work in progress)
4) Fausto Coppi Aluminum

Joe


----------



## colker1

*no problemo sir..*

here's a couple


----------



## Juanmoretime

*Ok, here's my pair.*

Here my main two rides.




jun1662 said:


> For us to appreciate your bike I'll start with mine. . .
> 
> 2004 Look KG 461
> 2001 GIANT TCR One


----------



## santosjep

*Yo' Vanilla ** sorry couldnt resist ****

Very very very very very very very  

You should be proud 

Joe


----------



## kevinmcdade

My 2 rides...


----------



## Jean Claude

Here is the bike I will receive saturday , it's a late 80's Colnago in a very good shape,almost new : only 3 rides if I believe his previous owner . If somebody can help me about the model .....hundred thanks to him by advance )


----------



## Jean Claude

Ooops forgat the pict


----------



## Jean Claude

*Another try*



Jean Claude said:


> Ooops forgat the pict


Hope it will work now


----------



## Jean Claude

*A last try*



Jean Claude said:


> Hope it will work now


Forgive my poor I.Q. ......


----------



## Jean Claude

*the second one*

My beloved Gios Torino !


----------



## SPINDAWG

*Never get tired of showing off the bikes...do we?*

Here's my AD10 C50HP that I aquired last year.It is dressed with the Campagnolo Record carbon 10v.components-Deda Newton bar and stem with a Chris King headset-SLR saddle-Elite carbon cages-Look titanium CX6 pedals and Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra wheels with the Pro Race tyres.


----------



## SPINDAWG

*2003 Pinarello Prince*

Shimano Dura-ace 9v. components-Deda Newton bar and stem-Elite carbon cages-SLR saddle-Look titanium pedals-Bontrager Race X-lite wheels and tyres.


----------



## SPINDAWG

*1998 Trek 5200*

Shimano Dura-ace 9v.-EC90 bars-Arione saddle-Look titanium CX6 pedals-Bontrager Race X-lite wheels and tyres.


----------



## jun1662

SantaCruz said:


> Hey jun1662 -- it looks like the TCR is ready to head out the door while that Look just wants breakfast!!


Both are good bikes. . . actually it has invited some guest for a few scotch! !


----------



## SPINDAWG

*2002 Trek 5900 (fade to black finish) Team issue*

Shimano Dura-ace 9v. components-Deda newton stem and Bontrager bars-Elite cages-Look CX6 pedals-Bontrager Race X-lit wheels and tyres.


----------



## torquecal

*I only have two...*

I'm working on a collection....slowly


----------



## jun1662

*droool*

Fantastic bikes! This will definitely give ideas to others who are just about to build. Thanks all for posting.


----------



## SPINDAWG

*2005 GEO Colnago Dream Bstay HP to come soon.*

It will possibly be here in about 5wks from now.It will have the full carbon Campagnolo Record 10v. components and Elite carbon cages-carbon 99g.SLR saddle-Look titanium CX6 pedals-Ksyrium SSl wheels and Pro Race tyres.
Will post pictures when it gets here!


----------



## AJS

Sorry guys, I collect high-end audio, not bikes as much anymore. 

BTW - all those 'nago's and not a single CT2 in the bunch.  Also, where are so many other's (some of my faves) like certain Moser's, Ridley's, Pegoretti's, older Gitane's & Raleigh's, 'Roo's, Litespeed Appalachian's & Palmares', Ritchey Swiss Cross, etc?? Not that what's been posted aren't excellent looking rigs, but...

 C'mon folks - this is a ROADIE site!! Let's see _more_ bikes! 

Already posted my ride too many times lately, but I'll post it the way it looks right now practicing yoga (2003 Raleigh Professional):
.
.


----------



## Angelracer

My prdie of joy


----------



## AJS

Angelracer said:


> My prdie of joy


What model year is it, Angel?


----------



## SDizzle

Steel.


----------



## terry b

*Thursday night = Notte dell'Italia*

For your ocular pleasure.


----------



## AJS

SDizzle said:


> Steel.


...is _good._ 

My "ocular" is doing much better now. Thanks Terry! (Is that "Ayer's Rock" on that Peg?)


----------



## Angelracer

AJS said:


> What model year is it, Angel?



Its a Fuji Ace, Im not exactly sure what year it is, I bought it used this summer to get into biking so I really have no Idea...Componets are: SR Suntour Edge, Dia Comp brakes, Cateye micro. I guess SR Suntour didnt start making stuff till about 87' so possibly 88' or 89'. Its alright bike, I need a new one to race with though.


----------



## terry b

AJS said:


> ...is _good._
> 
> My "ocular" is doing much better now. Thanks Terry! (Is that "Ayer's Rock" on that Peg?)



Ayers Rock it is.


----------



## AJS

Angelracer said:


> Its a Fuji Ace, Im not exactly sure what year it is,...


But it's just so _lean_ looking, and "all-business"! A very  photo, I think.


----------



## AJS

terry b said:


> Ayers Rock it is.


Noice!


----------



## Andy M-S

*Two more...*

1. Kogswell D58, complete with Shimano dynohub-driven headlight
2. AustroDaimler, year and model unknown, Reynolds 531. Set up as a singlespeed.


----------



## iyeoh

Hey AJS,

What high end audio do you collect ?  



AJS said:


> Sorry guys, I collect high-end audio, not bikes as much anymore.
> 
> If I didn't have a serious collection of couple other things, I would be seriously feeling inadequate looking at all these pics


----------



## wasfast

*2004 Giant TCR with Record 10*

I'm surprised the moderators haven't stopped the thread since the site already has a entire Gallery section for similiar "bike porn". That said, here's my Giant after the winter repaint by yours truly. Rode it today in fact as the weather here in Oregon has been cold but really clear and sunny.....like that ever happens in winter here!

The Raleigh Team is my rain bike.


----------



## alienator

1992 Schwinn/Waterford Paramount OS

Yup, the stem's a bit high, but when the pic was taken I was/am in the midst of post hitbycarstiffness....it'll be coming down.

Alas, the bike's becoming a Moots in June.


----------



## AJS

iyeoh said:


> Hey AJS,
> 
> What high end audio do you collect ?
> 
> 
> 
> AJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I collect high-end audio, not bikes as much anymore.
> 
> If I didn't have a serious collection of couple other things, I would be seriously feeling inadequate looking at all these pics
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya! Well, I don't keep as much of it now, I just use whatever I think sounds better until the next bout of audiophilia nervosa takes over, then...
> 
> But I guess that's another thread for NCD. Myself, boneman, firstrax, atp junkie, and other's had a discussion going on a month or so ago about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelracer

AJS said:


> But it's just so _lean_ looking, and "all-business"! A very  photo, I think.


Thanks a lot, Ive never had a good complement on my bike. And yes it looks lean but it weighs a mear 28 lbs. Even though its old and heavy, I still hand people their A$$es at college riding brand new Specialized Allez's, Treck 2300's, and such..... No wonder I want to race so bad


----------



## AJS

Angelracer said:


> Thanks a lot, Ive never had a good complement on my bike. And yes it looks lean but it weighs a mear 28 lbs. Even though its old and heavy, I still hand people their A$$es at college riding brand new Specialized Allez's, Treck 2300's, and such..... No wonder I want to race so bad


LOL! I love it! Long Live retro bikes!




wasfast said:


> I'm surprised the moderators haven't stopped the thread since the site already has a entire Gallery section for similiar "bike porn".


Steen-king bandwidth eater's!!!


----------



## brewster

1991 Tommasini Diamante MS
Columbus Muscle fork
2004 Campagnolo Chorus 10


----------



## 52-16SS

*My Fondy*

DA Group, Campy Eurus wheelset. Very nice ride.
I don't have any pics of my Look 486 handy nor of my Dean Ti single speed MTB. Maybe later.


----------



## konadude

*'02 Kona Dr. Dew*

My road ride when I'm not using my mountain bike!


----------



## terry b

*Friday = Celebrate the Artistry of American Builders Day*

Kirk, Gunnar, Strong, Calfee, Sampson


----------



## Florentine Pogen

*Wheres the moots?*

Lets see it!

Here is my stuff.
I got a new ti bike this week.


----------



## poshscot

some serious collectors out there by the looks of things - so here is my dimes worth.

oh and Andt M-S , love your fixie - next on my list to build this summer.


----------



## Mapei

*My bikes*

It's important to play this game every once in a while.


----------



## terry b

Florentine Pogen said:


> Lets see it!


Sitting on the floor to my right - nothing to see but a frame, just came out of the box yesterday. Maybe a snap in a couple of weeks.

Davidson is due on Wednesday, that one is first in the queue.


----------



## AJS

Hey guys - what's the point of showing pics without a short description of what it is? You don't have to go down the whole list of components, but tells us the make/model/year of the bike - eg: 

"Here's a pic of my 2000 Litespeed Tuscany." 


terry b - 

Are all of those you posted _your_ bikes, or are you selling them?


----------



## MDGColorado

*2 of 5*

Here are my newest and oldest:

2004 Specialized Roubaix Comp
1980 Mercian (which I've owned for 24 years). 

Not shown are my recumbent, touring bike, and mountain bike.


----------



## Trek_envy

*Our Rides.*

Here's my 1999 Giant TCR 2.
My wife's Trek 5000
My Wife's Pinarello (Treviso I think)

Soon to come, my Madone 5.2


----------



## kennetht638

Come on guys, where do you take your pictures? There are all these beautiful bikes in this thread (surprisingly many of which are terry b's), and every last one of them is taken in a living room or against a shed or something. I guess most road riders don't like to stop once they get going.

Anyway, here are mine
1) IRO Jamie Roy: It's my commuter and my road ride until I get something with gears for racing.
2) Cannondale Jekyll: My mountain rig that I am across the country from, and so haven't ridden since school began.


----------



## terry b

I ashamed to admit they're all mine.


----------



## terry b

I thought there was some understanding that all bike shots had to be taken in front of the standard 16 panel white garage door. I would comply with that, but sadly, I don't have a garage. Hence the hay bales.


----------



## poshscot

its not even that i dont like to stop - more that i dont carry my 600 dollar camera (that is half the size of a brick) round in my sweaty back pocket along with mushy bananas and greasy allenkeys!


----------



## Andy M-S

*'snot fixed!*



poshscot said:
 

> some serious collectors out there by the looks of things - so here is my dimes worth.
> 
> oh and Andt M-S , love your fixie - next on my list to build this summer.



Only a singlespeed, not fixed...I like the "stealth with Campy" you've got there...


----------



## dealcatcher

Here is a pic of my new Calfee Luna Pro built up with Campy Record.


----------



## blurry

terryb, JEEZZZUUUUUSSSS how many bikes do you own........ and they're all boutique. man i'm jealous


----------



## poshscot

Andy M-S said:


> Only a singlespeed, not fixed...I like the "stealth with Campy" you've got there...


 thanks - the "stealth" frame is a raleigh special products prototype titanium that i got from the factory here in Nottingham UK just before they closed. its bare metal with a bead blasted finish - no paint/laquer etc. cant be scratched chipped corroded.


----------



## cyclist210

have since added my saddle. Stiff and light!


----------



## blurry

Moots Vamoots compact


----------



## bconneraz

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## AJS

terry b said:


> I thought there was some understanding that all bike shots had to be taken in front of the standard 16 panel white garage door. I would comply with that, but sadly, I don't have a garage. Hence the hay bales.


With all of those rigs on the premises, it's good that you have a barn instead.

HOLY COW BATMAN! I'm heading for terry's place! Can you put up a vagrant for a coupla nights, terry? I'll sleep in the barn...you won't even know I'm there....


----------



## terry b

You, the cat, the horses and Teddy the Guard Aussie - no problem.


----------



## terry b

*Sabado es el día para los bicicletas de España*

Una más, y el ultimo.


----------



## Florentine Pogen

*Thats it???*

Just one?
Man!

What bikes do you ride? All thoughs bikes look set up very well!
Looks like my size!

Looks like I could come over and ride them for the next month or so...
ever seen that movie "Endless Summer"?


----------



## terry b

I ride all of them and I try to hit the same amount of mileage on each. Last year, they each received about 550 miles. The single speed gets a half share. The MTBs (not depicted) got about 100. I try to be fair and that way they won't throw me on the ground.


----------



## fredtaylor

Let's see if this works...


----------



## Chase15.5

*Giant Composite at 15.52 lbs*

Just did the last of the up grades. I've been slowly replacing parts for the last 1 1/2 years. Started out as a 02 TCR Alum and have finally replaced the frame and fork.


----------



## AJS

fredtaylor said:


> Let's see if this works...


Yep. Orbea works fer me. 



terry b said:


> ...and Teddy the Guard Aussie


On second thought terry, I'll just sleep in the house if you and the pooch don't mind.


----------



## Grampy

Bianchi and Airborne....


----------



## eflayer2

*here's one of mine*

All in all I think the Kog turned out nicely. With so much quill and seat
post showing it almost looks to be proportioned like a 650B. Sorta
modern, sorta traditional. Haven't shifted on the downtube for many
years but this thing is notchy and good. XTR rear d, 105 front d,
48/34 Stronglight Impact, 11/32 Sram, Tektro 200 levers, DA downtube
shifers, Nitto Technomic Deluxe, and Ritchey WCS traditional bend
bars. Pacenti lugged, far east steel steal.


----------



## bikerbrian

maui mike said:


> Crazy Attacker,
> 
> This is actually the E-5 alum frame. I wanted one of the new carbon frames but they want to much money for those bad boys. The 2005 E-5 frame I got for $900 out the door. I must say that I like the way this thing rides. Super Fast and smooth. A lot smoother than I could have imagined for a alum frame. The whole bike is only 14.5 lbs with pedals, cages, and computer. Under UCI limits
> 
> Brakes	Zero Gravity
> Frame	Sworks
> Front Dr	Ultegra
> Rear Dr	Dura Ace
> Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
> Handlebar	Easton EC90
> Chain	Sram pc89r hollow pin
> Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
> Fork	Easton EC90 SLX
> Seatpost	Easton EC70
> Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
> Crankset	FSA Superlight
> Bottom B	American Classis crmo
> Pedals	Speedplay X2
> Cassette	Dura Ace
> Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
> Tubes	Turbo light
> Rimstrips	tape
> Cables	Standard
> Cages	Carbon
> Tape	Cork Tape
> Brake levers	Dura Ace


 How much do the am classic wheels weigh with sapim? How do you like them?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*here's mine.*

My S-Works, Titus, and DEAN, and what my wife affectionately refers too as the 
"Puple Haze"


----------



## maui mike

bikerbrian said:


> How much do the am classic wheels weigh with sapim? How do you like them?



1280 grams for the set. Nice and Light


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo

*Ibis*



colker1 said:


> here's a couple


that Ibis hardtail is sweet, Luv it.


----------



## takmanjapan

*Raleigh titanium*

My Dynatech 900FS titanium Raleigh


----------



## ksu_s13Less

Wow lots of nice bikes here. Although it looks a little bit out of place here is my Trek 7100.










I just got into bikes this weekend and hope to do some upgrades to it soon. Nice site btw.


----------



## Crazy Attacker

*My mustang*

Hi guys
Here is my Caad7 year 2003
I changed a few things on it.
It climbed twice Mount Washington and twice White Face and reached 94 km/h in the descente of white face.
Stef


----------



## Chase15.5

Crazy Attacker said:


> Hi guys
> Here is my Caad7 year 2003
> I changed a few things on it.
> It climbed twice Mount Washington and twice White Face and reached 94 km/h in the descente of white face.
> Stef



I road down Whiteface last summer. That is the fastest decent I have ever done (62.5 mph). You can fly because the turns are so subtle, you don't even need to apply brakes.


----------



## AJS

takmanjapan said:


> My Dynatech 900FS titanium Raleigh


Now _that_ is  ! Those must be fairly rare frames, eh? I never knew Raleigh ever did a Ti frame. What year?

Stef - 

"It climbed twice Mount Washington and twice White Face and reached 94 km/h in the descente of white face." 

"I road down Whiteface last summer. That is the fastest decent I have ever done (62.5 mph). You can fly because the turns are so subtle, you don't even need to apply brakes."

Are you from upstate NY or Vermont/NH? Whiteface and Mt. Washington would be doable for me, just drive up there and leave some energy for the climbs. Always wondered how descents would be off of those 2. 

Whooo-HOO!


----------



## rufus

my mondonico el-os


----------



## Xyzzy

My 04 TCR1...


----------



## Wayne77

terry b said:


> Righto.


It just aint right that you left the Kirk out...


----------



## terry b

Wayne77 said:


> It just aint right that you left the Kirk out...


I didn't, look below.


----------



## Samuel Garcia Galante

*My Specializaed Tarmac Pro*

It takes something like this to gat out of bed and go for it in the cold temps of O'dark thrirty.


----------



## Wayne77

terry b said:


> I didn't, look below.


Oh yeah, it pays to read the entire thread. 

BTW, what shade of white is that Vanilla? Is it a basic white or is there a hint of color to it? (can't tell from the pic) looks very nice!


----------



## gsxrawd

*here are some of mine.*

sorry about the watermark, I seem to have problem with people taking my pictures and selling it as their bike on Ebay.


----------



## terry b

It's actually the color of vanilla ice cream - sort off white. I agree it doesn't come through well in the picture.

I wanted a Vanilla in vanilla so that's what I ordered. The builder told me his painter mixed the paint to match Hagen Daz.


----------



## Andy M-S

*It needs a name...*



poshscot said:


> thanks - the "stealth" frame is a raleigh special products prototype titanium that i got from the factory here in Nottingham UK just before they closed. its bare metal with a bead blasted finish - no paint/laquer etc. cant be scratched chipped corroded.


Being a survivor from Nottingham, that bike needs a name, and you know what I'm thinking. Alas, it's already taken--my mother has an old Robin Hood from the 50's. But that thing really needs an arrow on it somewhere...

Very, very nice. It's too bad that Nottingham is gone now. But it is nice that you have something like that to remember them by!


----------



## Crazy Attacker

Chase15.5 said:


> I road down Whiteface last summer. That is the fastest decent I have ever done (62.5 mph). You can fly because the turns are so subtle, you don't even need to apply brakes.


 97.5km/h!
Dam! 3km/h more then me!


----------



## Crazy Attacker

Hi Samuel
Nice bike, how do you like it?
Looks evier then other Carbon bike. Is it a good bike when you climb?
Thanks
Stef


----------



## bcm119

Old and new steel:

1987 Peugeot
2004 Serotta Colorado III


----------



## AJS

*More steel*

When assembled and upright, it looks pretty good. 

'03 Professional


----------



## jmpd_utoronto

Something a little different....

Planet X Kaffenback. They advertise it as a 'winter training frame' that could also handle the odd 'cross ride. I picked the frame up from eBay to replace my Trek 1200, which didn't really fit me properly, and swapped over all the parts. Highlights (at least for me) include the Shimano R550 wheels (part of the parts swap from the Trek) and the FSA Gossamer compact cranks - neither are top of the line, but both have a great price/performance ratio. 

The frame rides really nicely, as you might expect from steel; alot of the road buzz and jarring often associated with aluminum is gone, but the road feel is still there. Also corners/tracks really nicely on the downhills, though the steering isn't the quickest. All in all it's a great frame to 'tide me over' while I save up enough for the 'real' road bike. And really, at @ $230 (including shipping!) on eBay, I don't think you can go wrong. The fact that I've never seen anyone else riding one doesn't hurt either.... 

jamie


----------



## crager34

*Salvador*

Salvador (Dedacciai)
Shimano Ultegra Group
Duraace Hubs
Columbus Aluthron Tubing


----------



## shuggie

*Here's my Panama Red*

High Ti Cycles 58cm Panama Red 'Cross/Commuter/Roadie

21 lbs with discs and knobbies. got it at www.highticycles.com.


----------



## oliverpete

*I'm in*

My new Allez Comp with AC 350 wheels.


----------



## herzeleid

Here is my new toy. Only 1 day old


----------



## Stockli Boy

*I have a High Ti too...love it!*



shuggie said:


> High Ti Cycles 58cm Panama Red 'Cross/Commuter/Roadie
> 
> 21 lbs with discs and knobbies. got it at www.highticycles.com.


I got mine last summer, got almost 1000miles before I had to hang it up and go skiing. I love it on singletrack, and have done 2 centuries on it. Very fast and solid descender - I hit 53mph coming down one pass. I love the Truvativ crankset- super stiff. I'm a clyde and can't flex the BB or cranks. This bike climbs great on both dirt and pavement.


----------



## 6was9

*Mine...*

moi brand new Ti CT2  to be built w/ Record Triple...


----------



## macbugs

*Here goes*

Try this, 5 days old


----------



## terry b

CT2 in World Champion colors - very nice.


----------



## scico

*Allez Comp 2004*

My Specialized Allez Comp 2004.
...customized...


----------



## tommyboypdx

Torelli 20th Anniversary (94 of 100)


----------



## 6was9

*Thanks...*



terry b said:


> CT2 in World Champion colors - very nice.


Thanks. Not as much Ti or as white as your Davidson(what a beautiful bike!) but this is my white Ti bike....My first white bike and also first Ti bike. Turned out really nice... much prettier in life than the picture.

What tires are those on your Davidson...I am not sure how long they'll stay white but sure look nice now... although I was thinking of dk blue tires but white might look purty nice....


----------



## terry b

6was9 said:


> Thanks. Not as much Ti or as white as your Davidson(what a beautiful bike!) but this is my white Ti bike....My first white bike and also first Ti bike. Turn out really nice... much prettier in life than the picture.
> 
> What tires are those on your Davidson...I am not sure how long they'll stay white but sure look nice now... although I was thinking of dk blue tires but white might look purty nice....


Fortezza Tri-comps from biketiresdirect.

Did you find the CT2 in those colors or did you have it done special?

I've been dying for a Colnago in one of the WC color schemes. Missed the last of the C40s and I already have a C50. Was thinking about having The Maestro whip up a Dream in those colors.


----------



## 6was9

*Special Order...*



terry b said:


> Fortezza Tri-comps from biketiresdirect.
> 
> Did you find the CT2 in those colors or did you have it done special?
> 
> I've been dying for a Colnago in one of the WC color schemes. Missed the last of the C40s and I already have a C50. Was thinking about having The Maestro whip up a Dream in those colors.


I had it ordered... told Mike I wanted mostly white w/o any silver (Titanium color) section by the seattube area like the most of their CT series color schemes... I actually emailed him a picture of, I believe a C40 in WC color scheme that I wanted as close to it as possible; mine are partially painted white on the chainstays where as the C40 in the pix were mostly black/ cf but I like it the way it is... the Mapei bits are little more dispersed compared to the most I've seen but I like that as well.) It's definitely the prettiest frame I've ever got to build up so far. It's a happy bike for sure.

BTW, yeah, Terry, you want that Dream in WC color... what was it? 19? That's just wrong.... make that 20! Much cleaner number like my 10  ....


----------



## stevenf

Holy crap. What size are you? Can I have one when you die?




santosjep said:


> I posted them a few weeks ago with photos from my camera phone. The pictures were blurry. Here are clearer pictures.
> 
> 1) Wilier Triestina Lavaredo
> 2) Orbea Zona
> 3) Somec Starlight
> 
> My fiance's ride (work in progress)
> 4) Fausto Coppi Aluminum
> 
> Joe


----------



## oliverpete

*Here's my rides*

New Specialized Allez Comp and my RacerX.


----------



## ciocc

*My Litespeed and Ciocc*

2002 Ciocc Challenger Carbon
Scandium with carbon seat stay
Record Ergopower
Mavic SSL brake calipers
FSA Carbon Pro compact 50/34 x 12/25
Neutron wheels
Under 16 lb

2002 Litespeed Classic
Record crankset 53/39 x 13/26
Centaur otherwise
Mavic Open Pro CD
Approx. 18 lb


----------



## whitebassbenny

here is mine but i am looking to get a new up to date bike 

part: i rather not know


----------



## SPINDAWG

*I'd like to get my hands on the limited WC C50*



6was9 said:


> I had it ordered... told Mike I wanted mostly white w/o any silver (Titanium color) section by the seattube area like the most of their CT series color schemes... I actually emailed him a picture of, I believe a C40 in WC color scheme that I wanted as close to it as possible; mine are partially painted white on the chainstays where as the C40 in the pix were mostly black/ cf but I like it the way it is... the Mapei bits are little more dispersed compared to the most I've seen but I like that as well.) It's definitely the prettiest frame I've ever got to build up so far. It's a happy bike for sure.
> 
> BTW, yeah, Terry, you want that Dream in WC color... what was it? 19? That's just wrong.... make that 20! Much cleaner number like my 10  ....


Seen where Colnago was putting out like 200 C50 frames in the Oscar Friere WC colors on cycling news,asked mike about them and he couldn't get them.

Just the same I could never have the legs to justify having those colors on my frame,plus I would get hassled alot.Oh no heres comes the world champ,can I go back and fetch you a bottle champ......things of that nature.Those colors are considered sacred.


----------



## terry b

SPINDAWG said:


> Seen where Colnago was putting out like 200 C50 frames in the Oscar Friere WC colors on cycling news,asked mike about them and he couldn't get them.
> 
> Just the same I could never have the legs to justify having those colors on my frame,plus I would get hassled alot.Oh no heres comes the world champ,can I go back and fetch you a bottle champ......things of that nature.Those colors are considered sacred.


Legs-schmegs, it's a sexy paint job and I want one.


----------



## 6was9

*They'll get over it....*



SPINDAWG said:


> Seen where Colnago was putting out like 200 C50 frames in the Oscar Friere WC colors on cycling news,asked mike about them and he couldn't get them.
> 
> Just the same I could never have the legs to justify having those colors on my frame,plus I would get hassled alot.Oh no heres comes the world champ,can I go back and fetch you a bottle champ......things of that nature.Those colors are considered sacred.


Besides this one is just one out of ten... when I am done building it with Record triple it'll truly be an oxymoron  .

It would be sweet to have a WC color C50 but then if I get one of every color scheme C50 I like.......... I like yours as well as I was pleasantly surprised at how nice Ce Cinquanta's Red PR11 turned out... gave me a moment of reflection about another C50....but can't justify two PR color scheme C50s in my stable. Btw I'm just not a fan of 05 colors for some reason though.


----------



## Thorn Bait

*My brand new Parlee Z2...*

Sweet ride...


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Thorn Bait*

I didn't know Parlee did paint jobs. Did you have it done after market or did they do it for you?


----------



## neil0502

Anybody else seeing what I'm seeing? 

In so many of these pictures, it looks like quite a few of us are living like Cambodian refugees in these crappy rooms in these crappy houses . . . but we've got these totally expensive and incredibly sweet bikes!

I love it!!


----------



## AJS

neil0502 said:


> Anybody else seeing what I'm seeing?
> 
> In so many of these pictures, it looks like quite a few of us are living like Cambodian refugees in these crappy rooms in these crappy houses . . . but we've got these totally expensive and incredibly sweet bikes!
> 
> I love it!!


Yeah, I noticed that. We're all a buncha "loosers".  LMAO!

So who needs a mansion? We should be living on our rigs most of the time anyway. (Except when ya wanna bring home that cute podium girl...)


----------



## Dan Gerous

*MBK Cofidis*

Nice bikes everyone! Now, this is my first post with my first road bike... Well, it will be mine next week-end.


I was looking for a road bike to train for mountain biking and got a great deal I couldn't pass on that bike. The bike is a MBK Cofidis bike... Not a replica, it actually was Nico Mattan's spare bike in 2002 or 2003 but is like new (except the rear rim that got scratched in the transport from France to Canada) so it's crazy light (for a first road bike at least, probably close to the 15lbs limit) and is full Campy Record built.

When I was searching for info about the bike, I noticed the Cofidis Team bikes have different paint jobs and was told this one (and the one Nico was using) was painted to match his climber's jersey in the Tour de France or something, so it's quite rare. If you know about the bike and Nico Mattan's story, give me a shout.

The bike has SPD M520 mountain pedals on but comes with Time Ti pedals but I will probably end up putting some Crank Brothers on it. Can't wait to tackle the steepest climb I can find!


----------



## sarion

My Colnago Master X-Light with Campagnolo Record....


----------



## Thorn Bait

oneslowmofo said:


> I didn't know Parlee did paint jobs. Did you have it done after market or did they do it for you?


Apparently they are starting to do painting, though I believe they sent this outside their shop to get done (the paint thing is a long story, and this result is from some failed attempts to get what I originally ordered - I ultimately switched to a fade (as seen), and am very happy with it - I think happier than the red pearl finish I originally had in mind).


----------



## zoom52

*My 2002 Tuscany*

Frame: 2002 Litespeed TUscany - 55cm
Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro SL/OS 
Stem: Ritchey WCS - Ti Bolts
Bartape: Cinelli black
Fork: 2005 Easton EC90 SLX
Brakes: 05 Zero Gravity Ti
Saddle: Tune Speedneedle
Seatpost: Schmolke 190mm
Crankset: Dura-Ace 10-speed 175mm 53/39
Front/Rear Derailleur: Dura-Ace 7800
Shifters: Dura-Ace 7800 STI
Cassette: Dura-Ace 7800 11-23
Pedals: Speedplay X-1 Ti
Wheels: Rolf Prima Elan Aero
Tubes: Michelin Latex
Tires: Veloflex Corsa 700X20
Carbon Cage: e-bay special
Skewers: Tune AC14


----------



## WBC

*My New Look 481SL*

Hope to be out for a ride on it today.

WBC


----------



## philippec

*hmmm...*



WBC said:


> Hope to be out for a ride on it today.
> 
> WBC


Is it just me, or are those shifters happy --I mean *really* happy -- to see you?

nice colours though...

A+

Philippe


----------



## rubendc19

Here are my bikes, maybe you guys can help me out, this is has been tough, I have 2 jerseys that match the C'dale R1000 (color), I'm looking for maybe 2 more, if you guys have any suggestions, feel free


----------



## jakerson

*My new Madone 5.2...*

Here's my new baby, with some extras... Madone 5.2, American Classic 420 wheels, Look Keo pedals, Ritchey WCS Compact crank, Easton seatpost, fizik saddle... its all gooooood.


----------



## 6was9

*Rather...*



philippec said:


> Is it just me, or are those shifters happy --I mean *really* happy -- to see you?
> 
> nice colours though...
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe


That's funny... They do look rather happy... especially to those of us on Ergo levers....


----------



## JCHAIN

*Here is my latest:*

'03 mountain and '04 road


----------



## tommyboypdx

JCHAIN said:


> '03 mountain and '04 road



What size is that road frame? Might be the angle but it looks HUGE.


----------



## JCHAIN

*The angle does make it look a bit larger*

It is a 63. I think the largest frame Cdale makes outside of a special order.


----------



## anuywaka

*Seven Elium SG*

My '04 Seven with sloping top tube......


----------



## colker1

neil0502 said:


> Anybody else seeing what I'm seeing?
> 
> In so many of these pictures, it looks like quite a few of us are living like Cambodian refugees in these crappy rooms in these crappy houses . . . but we've got these totally expensive and incredibly sweet bikes!
> 
> I love it!!


rooms? houses? who cares! ok, my GF does..


----------



## Muldoon54

Geez Louise!!

I have saved this thread to show my wife next time she rags me about spending money on my bikes. Absolutely beautiful bikes, all of them!!!


----------



## afie

where did my post go


----------



## afie

Finished building this on Tuesday.

Cost $2880AUD, worth $6230AUD  

Here's to getting a bike that fits.


----------



## colker1

afie said:


> Finished building this on Tuesday.
> 
> Cost $2880AUD, worth $6230AUD
> 
> Here's to getting a bike that fits.


you need a 3 size bigger bike


----------



## Armchair Spaceman

*My Big Steel Bike*

Custom EL-OS frame (a vastly underrated tubeset), '04 Chorus, home built wheelset. Stiff, strong and a buttery smooth ride. Weighs a lot but so does the rider.


----------



## FRANKTANK232

1999 5500...it isn't stock...has a little of this and that 

only bike currently  

Some beautiful bikes on here!


----------



## tommyboypdx

Armchair Spaceman said:


> Custom EL-OS frame (a vastly underrated tubeset), '04 Chorus, home built wheelset. Stiff, strong and a buttery smooth ride. Weighs a lot but so does the rider.



Very nice. Though I don't think EL-OS is very underrated.. I'd put it just behind FOCO in that 'Gee I wish I could afford that" category. I have a bike made out of the next step down in the Columbus line and its ride is wonderful...


----------



## afie

colker1 said:


> you need a 3 size bigger bike


This is the biggest frame that I could find. Couldnt afford custom. 

I know its still too small - can you tell from the spacers and post?


----------



## Bryan

I have 2 road and 2 mtb. The Cannondale R800 is full Ultegra so, really just the Caad5 frame. Im 5'10 200lbs and am afraid to go much lighter than Caad5. And Ladies, I'll have you know that's all muscle, no fat here......anyway.


----------



## SEK82089

*Galileo Universo*

I took this winter to build up my new bike with Campy Record parts. I used ebay and coupons to build up this bike for a very good price.


----------



## santosjep

stevenf said:


> Holy crap. What size are you? Can I have one when you die?


If only I cant take them with me... .

Joe


----------



## ravenmore

*wow - lotta nice bikes*

Man, you guys got some nice hardware. I'm almost embarassed to show mine. I'm working on building a totally black bike - right down to every last screw and bolt on the bike. Well as much as possible anyways. It just seems like everyone is always going for nuclear bright colors I wanted to do something different. Anyway - just got the black 105 shifters. Still need a new seatpost, brakes, front and rear derailers, and wheelset. Geee, I'm almost there right?


----------



## Fuel_95

*New and Old*

Wow. There are a lot of sweet looking bikes on here. Here are pictures of my present ride. 

 1988 Bianchi Brava. Cro-Moly frame and fork










and a picture of my new frame that will hopefully be built up within the week.
Just waiting on a headset and front derailleur.

 2005 Salsa Campeon. Scandium alloy with carbon seat stays and fork


----------



## Metsmike

*my new C50*

59
PR00
Chorus/compact
Zero Gravity brakes
Eurus

Happy Cyclist


----------



## KATZRKOL

*Katz's C50. .*

I know, it's not in the "big ring."


----------



## wasserbox

Finally got the right fork on it.


----------



## tommyboypdx

Finally got mine finished with the easton post, and the silca pump.... pic could be better...but eh...


----------



## Chainslap

*www.kishbike.com*

I am riding bikes built by KISH. I purchased a steel road bike from kish and then about half a year later I was ordering a Ti mountain bike. Check out Kish Custom Fabrication for Top Quality custom fabricated Steel or Titanium frames handbuilt in California. If you do a little research, you'll find that Kish knows everything when it comes to fabricating bike frames. 

Heres a pic of my Steel road bike 54cm @ 19.4 lbs Built up July, 2004(colombus zona; steel)










Custom Ti Mountain, Built up in January 2005 17'' (anotec Ti) @ 22.8 lbs










Go to www.kishbike.com for an awesome riding custom fabricated bike that will fit you perfectly.


----------



## sanmusa

.....


----------



## omniviper

*1999 softride roadwing*

here's mine. since no one has a softride tbike around here (in pics), i might as well be the first one to post this beast up. 

Man i love this thing. I fly like hell in the USC campus. And for you guys that live near USC (bike land), you really leave those bikes in the dust. Potholes are no problemo too


----------



## sanmusa

omniviper said:


> here's mine. since no one has a softride tbike around here (in pics), i might as well be the first one to post this beast up.
> 
> Man i love this thing. I fly like hell in the USC campus. And for you guys that live near USC (bike land), you really leave those bikes in the dust. Potholes are no problemo too


I always loved Softride's unorthodox design. My heart alwyas goes to unique designs that are successful. Beautiful bike omniviper!


----------



## omniviper

sanmusa said:


> I always loved Softride's unorthodox design. My heart alwyas goes to unique designs that are successful. Beautiful bike omniviper!


thanks!  thats pretty much my philosophy too. you're bike is the leet too.


----------



## sanmusa

omniviper said:


> thanks!  thats pretty much my philosophy too. you're bike is the leet too.


Thanks, that's a lot, considering my bike cost me less than $600... I like the color scheme on it, and it rides smooth...


----------



## buffedupboy

*SOUL titanium*

Here's my beu:

Frame: SOUL Progeny Titanium 58cm
Fork: Amoeba Scud
Stem: SOUL Titanium 120mm
Handlebars: Amoeba Scud 44cm
Seatpost: SOUL Titanium 27.2mm
Tape: Velo Carbon Gel Silver
Saddle: Velo Silver Comp
Cables: Jagwire Silver Braided
Groupset: Campagnolo Chorus
Brakeset: Dia Compe BRS200
Crankset: Amoeba Scud 172.5mm
Pedals: Time RXE
Bottlecages: Stainless Steel SOUL cage
Tyres: Veloflex Pave
Wheelset: SOUL S4.0CTT
Total Weight (w Pedals and Bottlecages): 7.6kg


----------



## ksyrium

Hi guys,
Here's a black beauty.

Alu/Carbon frame
Ultegra 9 spd.


----------



## sanmusa

.....


----------



## omniviper

awesome job! you deserve a thumbs up!

btw, are you in hong kong or something? whats with the truck with chinese letterings?


----------



## sanmusa

omniviper said:


> awesome job! you deserve a thumbs up!
> 
> btw, are you in hong kong or something? whats with the truck with chinese letterings?


Thanks! I do love my Fisher.

I'm in South Korea, Korean is a whole lot easier to read than Chinese (plus the women here are a whole lot prettier too), took me three days to learn hangul (the local alphabet). 

That's a Hyundai Porter truck, the Korean equivalent of a pick up truck: https://www.vnn.vn/dataimages/original/images443951_xePorter.jpg


----------



## whitebassbenny

i am getting my new trek 1500 soon just ordered it today can't wait !!!!!!! i'll post pics as soon as it get's home


----------



## Swatch

*Marinoni Vectra*

Hello All,
A lot of great bikes you guys have!

I'm new in this forum and here is my new bike. I have it since a month.

I'm doing roadbike for the second year only. My previous bike was a Trek 1500 2004.

Here are the specs of the bike :
Frame: Marinoni Vectra 2005 (Carbone monocoque)
Fork: Colombus Carve
Group: Campagnolo Centaur
Crankset : FSA Compact SL-K Megaexo (34/50) 175 cm
Stem: FSA K-Force 120 mm
Handlebar: FSA RD-200 420 mm
Seatpost: FSA K-Force Lite
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Headset: FSA Orbit 1
Wheels: Campagnolo Zonda
Tires: Cadence Propulsion Kevlar 700x23 (130 psi)
Pedals : Look PP247

I'm 6' exactly, and the bike weight is about 17.5 lbs but with the pedals and all my accessories (pedals, bottle racks, topeak medium aero pack, cateye, polar )it's about 19 lbs.

Take care,
Frank


----------



## whitebassbenny

just got her home today trek 1500 


























here is the post


----------



## bender

*Litespeed*

2004 Litespeed Firenze
Titanium

Full Ultegra, Mavic Cosmos, carbon seatpost and bottle cages, Fi'z:ik saddle, wireless computer, headlight and taillight


----------



## [email protected]

*My Giants*

Here are my Giants


----------



## kure

[email protected] said:


> Here are my Giants



WHich one you prefer, and why...??
what are the pros and cons about both...??


----------



## [email protected]

I really loved the aluminum. It has a very unique feeling compared to other bikes I have ridden. You can feel the transfer of energy in the frame when you lay it down. It is really a cool feeling. I guess the generic term would be responsive. 

I love the carbon too. The carbon with the red stripes is a 2003 and a Medium. I just got my blue one last month. The 2003 is a medium and the 2005 is a small. The small seems a lot stiffer. I had a Trek 5500 Postal frame, and I told myself that I would never ride carbon again. It was dead and unresponsive. The Giant carbon is a lot livlier. It is responsive, but I think the aluminum is a bit more responsive. I don't get that feeling of energy with the carbon that I do with the aluminum. I have switched a lot of my friends over to Giants, and they are very pleased. My buddy Tom agrees with me as well about my points about the Giant aluminum compared to the Trek OCLV and the transfer of energy feel. He is happy he made the change.

I have enjoyed riding Giants very much. My other two favorite bikes I have owned are the Colnago Dream 2001 and the Bianchi Mega Pro XL 1999.


----------



## pjam

bcm119 said:


> Old and new steel:
> 
> 1987 Peugeot
> 2004 Serotta Colorado III



Nice bikes... How do you like those fenders? Are they secure? Also are they really that easy to take off and on? Do they keep the spray down? 

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## yellowspox

*C'dale R1000, 5500P1, MadoneP1*

The 5500P1 was recently stolen and the Madone is the replacement.....28 days from placing the order to delivery!


----------



## yellowspox

*missed the C'dale!!*



yellowspox said:


> The 5500P1 was recently stolen and the Madone is the replacement.....28 days from placing the order to delivery!


I dropped the C'dale on the orig upload.


----------



## soman

Ok, so I don't know how to upload photos. Can somebody help me?


----------



## soman

*Here's my new steed*

2006 Trek Madone 5.2 with Ultegra ten speed and in nude carbon. Isn't she lovely?










http://soman.buzznet.com/user/editimage.php?id=1306197


----------



## Hozomean

I'll Play
2005 Trek 5.2 Madone SL
Project 1
Bontrager Carbon Bar & Stem
Look Keo Pedals
Mavic Kysrium SL's


----------



## Scottyluck

My:
2005 Specialized Tarmac Comp
2004 Specialized Stumpjumper Elite Disc
2001 Cannondale R600


----------



## Italianrider76

Here is my TCR 1Alloy..........not as exciting as some of the bad boys you guys ride but a good ride nonetheless.


----------



## DaveT

My Serottas, an Ottrott and a Legend.


----------



## DaveT

*Very * nice Kirk Terry!


----------



## DaveT

My Serottas, an Ottrott and a Legend.


----------



## Jonny

My 2004 Gunnar Roadie.


----------



## vol245

*Mine*

I like it


----------



## jmpd_utoronto

*Titus Full Custom Road/Racer*

Here she is - just came in a couple of days ago. So far, very very sweet - the ride is great, a nice combination between stiffness/responsivness and nice road feel and comfort. I have noticed a touch of BB/frame flex when I'm really hammering but I don't consider myself a sprinter so I'm not too concerned. Climbs really nicely so far, though no big hills right around me so I haven't been able to really put it through its paces yet. Over all, I'm very very happy... especially as, being a custom frame, I had my fingers crossed that I really did know what I was talking about when I told Chris at Titus what I wanted in a frame!  

Specs:
Campy Chorus 10 speed (w/ Centaur brakes)
Record Hubs
DT Swiss R1.1 rims
DT Swiss bladed spokes
FSA SLK MegaExo compact crank
Thomson post
Selle Italia Flite Gel saddle
King headset
Ritchey WCS stem
Bontrager Race Lite bars
Deda Silver Carbon bar tape
Trek OCLV fork (on loan while I'm waiting for an Easton EC90)
Shimano Ultegra pedals (yes, I know it's some sort of heresy, but I like 'em!)
and of course Blackburn stainless steel cages with a ti finish.

Jamie


----------



## [email protected]

*2005 Giant TCR Carbon Dura Ace 10*

This is my latest greatest.
Giant TCR Carbon
Dura Ace 10
Ksryium SLs
Easton Aluminum Bars
Carbon Stem
Ciclosport 436 M Cyclo Computer (PC Compatible)


----------



## jakerson

*The dark side...*

Well, I went over to the dark side. 2005 Motobecane.
Original wheels were too fragile so I got a set of Ksyrium ssl's with some Continental 3000s.
Yes this was bought at bd. Ultegra, fsa, sub-16lbs. VERY nice...


----------



## KPI

*Rock Lobster and Cervelo*

Rock Lobster cyclocross bike from early 90's set up as a commuter with moustache bars and a mix of parts. Recently repainted by Sycip.

The Cervelo is a stock 2005 Soloist Centaur.


----------



## [email protected]

*Cooler than Colnago, Here's My...*

Kustom Kruiser


----------



## cadence90

*Kish, etc.*

*Kish Fabrication custom Ti / Record*
<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/728/kishti018rq.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/1286/kishti034sz.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/9477/kishti04welds7lu.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


*Kish Fabrication custom Ti mtb / XTR*
<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/4797/01kishmtbframe2rf.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/7990/06kishmtbwelds6lo.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>

*Strong Racing Frames Foco / Chorus*
<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/5693/strong069oh.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


*Bridgestone RB-1 / Shimano-Suntour*
<a href="https://imageshack.us"><img src="https://img324.imageshack.us/img324/1308/bridgestonerb19xm.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## llvllatt

*here she is...*

Here's my bike, a Look KG361, full centaur, campy proton wheels (all 2005 except the frame is 03). Changes since then - some carbon bottle cages and a ritchey pro stem. I dont have any more recent pics, that was taken the day I got it, about 3mo ago and I dont have access to a digital camera right now

On the chopping block right now - 
Hoping to switch my fizik poggio for an SLR
New handlebar (3T xl for Cinelli Solida Magnum)
Wheelset (Campy Proton for something light )


----------



## Xyzzy

05 613...


----------



## Terrapin1

Here my oldie but goodie.. 

10 year old carbon fiber..... she worth a component upgrade?


----------



## DriftlessDB

Long time lurker, first time poster. Here is a shot of my humble steed, 99 Giro, mostly 105, lots of upgraded bits. It's a good solid ride.

DB


----------



## John Ryder

*Old and New*

Old - 1998 Litespeed Ultimate ... very fast, sweet ride. 17.5 pounds

New - 2005 Trek Madone 5.9 SL P1 "Widow Maker" ...very smooth, sweeter ride. 16.25pounds


----------



## pdainsworth

*Not too exciting, but it's my baby.*

Mostly stock, except for the Airborne seatpost, FSA OS115 stem, Neuvation wheels (Though I have some Oddsandendos on the way).

Smooth, comfy ride. Climbs well...


----------



## Phippy

Moser M81. Deda 16.5 front /w deda full carbon rear. 17.25lbs as shown.


----------



## chuckice

*Colnago C-50...bella*


----------



## firstrax

12345


----------



## blurry

chuckice said:


>


DAYUM thats the frame i've been lusting after


----------



## chuckice

blurry said:


> DAYUM thats the frame i've been lusting after


Step awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## wankski

http://home.swiftdsl.com.au/~joeyamin/bike2.JPG

http://home.swiftdsl.com.au/~joeyamin/bike3.JPG

http://home.swiftdsl.com.au/~joeyamin/bike4.JPG

clicky

hrmm, missing a thing or six... project on route to completion, so far a mix of chorus/centaur/record... cant frikken wait..


----------



## soman

2005 Trek Madone SL 5.9


----------



## markhr

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=246067


----------



## jibbah-jabbah

*She's no high-priced steed, but...*

Here' s my vintage 1998 Klein Stage Comp T with a few upgrades--wheels, saddle, umm, after this photo I splurged on some dura ace cranks too.


----------



## madequity

*Let's include an actual pic or two this time around!*

Sorry about that. Here are two pics of my ride.


----------



## madequity

*Here is mine*

LOOK KG196. Would love to hesr from other 196 owners as they seem to be few and far between.


----------



## kmicha

*Giant*

16.1 lbs


----------



## carioca

jibbah-jabbah said:


> Here' s my vintage 1998 Klein Stage Comp T with a few upgrades--wheels, saddle, umm, after this photo I splurged on some dura ace cranks too.


jibbah-jabbah, are you in Korea? I see all the blue roofs in yer pic... If so, where?


----------



## JamesS

Hi folks, been a lurker for for while so this is my first post....

Here is a picture of my ride....


----------



## PeatD

*Korea*



carioca said:


> jibbah-jabbah, are you in Korea? I see all the blue roofs in yer pic... If so, where?


You're quite observant--I spent a year at Osan Air Base, Korea. Some nice riding in the area, but I never ventured too far 

Now I'm living and biking around Cambridge, England. The riding here is alright (too flat), but I go to Wales and Scotland for the good stuff. I'll try to post pics sometime, just got done doing a century in Wales <bikewales.org>, but didn't feel like stopping along the way for photos.


----------



## Hozomean

PeatD said:


> You're quite observant--I spent a year at Osan Air Base, Korea. Some nice riding in the area, but I never ventured too far
> 
> Now I'm living and biking around Cambridge, England. The riding here is alright (too flat), but I go to Wales and Scotland for the good stuff. I'll try to post pics sometime, just got done doing a century in Wales <bikewales.org>, but didn't feel like stopping along the way for photos.



Say hi to Syd barret for me if you see him wandering around Cambridge!


----------



## pwagle

Just finished building up my latest ride. Will be selling the Trek 5900 2001 superlight because this Fondriest U107 60cm build is just plain incredible. Smooth as the OCLV, but more responsive and stiffer BB area. Still can't believe its an Alum/Carb mix. I'm 6'4, 195lbs... its nice to have a 15.8lb ride that feels solid on the 50+mph decents. 

If you know how to wheel and deal on ebay/craigslist/RBR classifieds, you too can build up a ride like this for around $1800.


----------



## Road cyclist

If you know how to wheel and deal on ebay/craigslist/RBR classifieds, you too can build up a ride like this for around $1800. 

For $1800.00. From what I can see, someone donated the frameset to you. BTW is the whole bike component group Dura-Ace?


----------



## Metz

*Since we're bringing out the six footer's machines....*

Here's my 62cm Merak. It looks better with the silver Kysriums but they're on my Merckx ti that's in the shop.


----------



## pwagle

Road cyclist said:


> If you know how to wheel and deal on ebay/craigslist/RBR classifieds, you too can build up a ride like this for around $1800.
> 
> For $1800.00. From what I can see, someone donated the frameset to you. BTW is the whole bike component group Dura-Ace?


No reason to be a smart-aleck. Like I said...wheel and deal. To make a long story short: originally purchased a Motobecane Le Champion SL for a 2nd crit crash and burn ride ($1050). Frame too small, ebay'd the frameset($250), AC 350's($400), FSA Compact 50/36($240)...found like new Ksyrium SL's on local craigslist for $500. The used Fondriest frameset was then picked up for $750 on RBR and remaining tidbits from ebay. Do my own wrenching, so $1800 is about spot on for what I had to pay net to get this ride built as pictured. Only DA components are new 53/39 crank ($230 ebay)/BB and chain. Remaining is Ultegra 10 from the Motobecane deal. I'm a mid-20's guy low on funds, so not every guy on the block will go through the hassles I did to get this built up. About 3 wks of scavenging. To each his own.


----------



## Road cyclist

If you don't want the compliment then fine, I can take it back. Too bad
some people are so sensitive. I wonder if you live your life in a "wheel 
and deal fashion".


----------



## chruby99

*Reparto Course*

2001 Bianchi Tycoon Everything rig


----------



## pwagle

Road cyclist said:


> If you don't want the compliment then fine, I can take it back. Too bad
> some people are so sensitive. I wonder if you live your life in a "wheel
> and deal fashion".



Not trying to split hairs...but I didnt see any compliment to start? lol Just thought you were calling it out as BS when inserting "donate" ... the dry sarcasm runs rampant on this board so I took your comment as a jab. If that was not intended, sorry for the misfire.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Since the wife got a new Prius, I got a new bike. It’s one of those Supergo mailorder made-in-Taiwan ones, but so far I am impressed with it. I believe it does compare with a Trek carbon (having owned two before I believe I am qualified to state this seemingly blasphemous statement):









-he who stacks pork


----------



## gutpile

*Late addition*

04 Reparto Corse team replica.


----------



## carioca

PeatD said:


> You're quite observant--I spent a year at Osan Air Base, Korea. Some nice riding in the area, but I never ventured too far
> 
> Now I'm living and biking around Cambridge, England. The riding here is alright (too flat), but I go to Wales and Scotland for the good stuff. I'll try to post pics sometime, just got done doing a century in Wales <bikewales.org>, but didn't feel like stopping along the way for photos.


That's cool, I am stationed in Camp Humphreys (about 21 miles south of Osan), and I am always looking for new riding buddies... Plenty of nice places to ride here, and the drivers are better to bikes than in the States. Nice bike you got there.


----------



## poindex30

The new and the old. I just bought the Cervelo this past weekend on Sept. 3rd.









I've owned this Cannondale since new in 1989.


----------



## WheresWaldo

*1989 Klein Quantum Elite*


----------



## blandin

'00 TST Titanium


'01 KHS Flite 800


'02 Ellsworth Flight



'03 Basso Coral (crappy resolution)


'04 Scatantte CFR LE 


'05 KHS Flite 2000 (actually an older frame on this one - replaced with '05 but no photos to date)


----------



## fmw

Mine are included in my signature below.


----------



## PeatD

I love your Klein...I have a newer one, 1998 model--I wouldn't change a thing on mine, except maybe get downtube shifters like yours.


----------



## sungchang

Fuel_95 said:


> Wow. There are a lot of sweet looking bikes on here. Here are pictures of my present ride.
> 
> 1988 Bianchi Brava. Cro-Moly frame and fork


I have the exact same bike with the "Brava" logo removed. Forever, I have been trying to identify it without success. From the serial number, 9M xxxx, I had deduced that it was a bike from 1989 though.

I'm putting it up for sale as I am getting a new ride and Brava is too big for me (57cm) and I need 53/54cm size.


----------



## Thommy

*Quick question*



terry b said:


> Righto.


What is that beautiful saddle on this bike?


----------



## sungchang

*My new bike and others*

Just got my new road bike built, 05 Litespeed Teramo in Med size. My other rides that I still own and love to ride (not road but mtn bikes - Titus Racer-X and Klein Attitude).


----------



## 24Hours

*I love bike porn...*

Current road ride: Custom Seven (working the fit bugs out still)










Current Dirt Rid: Superb feel and response. I love that hard-tail...










This is my night ride / rain bike, which has the NR BlowTorch (not shown: bottle battery)...










Previous race sled: Custom (Fowler) from CO, where it still lives. Mainframe is Reynolds 708, rear triangle 753, and very old Campy Chorus (even Campy drop-outs)...










Sadly, I sold this sled last year; it was a svelt 16.25lbs, but has happy new home...










And here is how I carry the sleds...










Cheers.


----------



## Colton

*Litespeed Vortex Compact*

"Sorry honey, dad can't afford to send you to college..."


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*Sweet Vortex!*



Colton said:


> "Sorry honey, dad can't afford to send you to college..."


Here is one of mine...


----------



## Colton

*A man who knows how to spend money...*



Ramjm_2000 said:


> Here is one of mine...


Thanks. Great looking ride yourself!


----------



## Fanaticbiking

Just built up the BMC and have only had one super short ride. Really light though. Others were bikes I used to own and no longer do. The IF is my brother's, paid way too much for the frame and fork, but he loves it! They are still great though.


----------



## edward12

My winter/commuting bike is a 2006 Planet-X Kaffenback. I run a Deore crankset, XT front/rear derailleurs and Ultegra bar end shifters (this is an 8-speed setup). I also run XT V-Brakes which provide amazing stopping power.

Rear spacing is 130mm, so I use Ultegra/Open Pro wheels with a 12-23 cassette. Thomson seat post and stem and Brooks B-17 Champion Special saddle complete the package.


----------



## edward12

*...and another...*

My 2000 Waterford RS-11with Campagnolo Chorus gruppo. Salsa quill stem, Chorus seatpost, Brooks B17 Champion Special Saddle and Mavic Open Pro/Chorus Hubset w/Sapim bladed spokes. Great Ride.


----------



## cyclist210

*My new ride*


----------



## Flaming OTB

*Just finished my new build (ebay special)*

Not the lightest (about 18.5 w/ pedals) nor the most blingest, but put about a hundred miles on it this weekend and I love the ride and feel.

Here is the short run down:
Viner competition frame (7005 alum)
Chorus Crank, brakes, BB, and FD
Campy Veloce 9v brifters and RD
Speedmax CF bars (identical FSA K-Wings but only $125)
FSA OS115 stem
Sette APX aluminum post (my CF post was only 250mm and I needed about 270)
Neuvation M38 Aero wheels
SSM Apside saddle


----------



## Roger H

*Isaac Impulse*

Still waiting for front dererailleur.....


----------



## Roger H

*Isaac Impulse with photo, I hope...*

I haven't had my coffee yet....


----------



## fea

*Another view*

Cervelo R2.5


----------



## fea

*Here's mine*

Cervelo R2.5


----------



## briguy32161

Well mine aren't as sexy as some in here but....here goes..

My 2004 LeMond Tourmalet. I seriously love this bike. And my 1997 Raleigh M50....$37 shipped off of ebay. Obviously the Raleigh is my beater. I am looking for a 2nd Roadie to fill out my stable.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## journeymonk

*My new ride: TCR Advanced T-Mobile*

Hi, guys!

After 8 months of saving up and buying the parts, she's finally here.


----------



## racko007

*Just like my wife's Colnago!*



Jean Claude said:


> Forgive my poor I.Q. ......


My wife is from Colombia, South America where she rode semi-professionally for 12 years: first on the same exact Colnago as you have and then she progressed to a Vitus. When we got married, she sold the Vitus and kept the Colnago. Her bike saw a lot of riding in the mountains of Colombia, and so she got it re-painted a maroon red/white. She had all the work done in Brazil by a very good company which specialized in re-painting Colnagos. The Colnago rep even gave her all the decals to put on the new bike at no charge. Yours is the only other Colnago that I have seen with the chrome front fork. I think that it is a Master frame...or maybe a Arabesque (?). Either way, they are still timeless beauties and my wife wouldn't part with it for all the tea in China...well, not exactly...I'm trying to save enough to get her a Dream HP one of these days.


----------



## sungchang

Pierre said:


> Have a bit too many now...


Wow


----------



## elviento

Makes me feel so very equipmentally deprived with only 3 bikes.


----------



## Metz

*The only thing that could replace my DeRosa....*

was an even nicer sled!


----------



## mantraxl

*Meant to post some time ago...*

Big-guy custom Chi-Ti.

Big bike, and built like a tank.
Oh, and you can kinda see the polished-in flames in the last shot.


----------



## ebh820

This is my Litespeed Vortex Compact


----------



## LBK

*What the....*



mantraxl said:


> Big-guy custom Chi-Ti.
> 
> Big bike, and built like a tank.
> Oh, and you can kinda see the polished-in flames in the last shot.


----------



## S2H

ebh820 said:


> This is my Litespeed Vortex Compact


How is that bike standing up?


----------



## LBK

I think this thread should be "sticky". Hey Mods!! R U there?


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here are my two road.*

My two hand made and parts pick in Italy.


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here are my two road.*

Hand made in Italy. Even parts where hand pick.


----------



## Spezzoto

*And my Time Trial*

Just recently got it after ordered a month ago.


----------



## Ironlee01

Fuji Team SL 2004
Softride Rocket TT
Elfama Elite 570 (MT Bike)


----------



## Zaurusman

1992 Giant Nutra with a lot of changes:


----------



## 12XU




----------



## elaugier

*seven*

youpi


----------



## 2ride

*Moot Pic!*

Here's mine.


----------



## shokhead

Some great looking bikes but i notice nobody puts the skewers the same way. Does it really matter which way they go?


----------



## Road cyclist

If you mean where do the quick-release levers point when tightened,
for me, the answer is hell yes.
The rear lever should always point into your frame triangle or maybe down and
pointing forward. Just in case someone behind you gets their front wheel close
to your rear wheel, he/she will not pull up/out your quick release. On the front
I like to close it so the lever is pointing up and close to the fork.

I think this is correct and is based upon cycle racing.


----------



## shokhead

Thats how i have mine,what i meant is it looks like every which way you can put them,someone has them like that.


----------



## azdroptop

06 soloist


----------



## kyler2001

Nothing too special, but they do make me feel warm and fuzzy inside... 

Photo 1- Main 
Photo 2- Rainy days
Photo 3- Can't forget the MTB


----------



## duvla

My new Isaac


----------



## duvla

one more


----------



## Lazyrider

I had the same frame color and all. Loved the ride but mine squeaked like crazy in the rear. I think it was those bolts near the dropouts that made noise, but I couldn't dial it out so I sold the frame. Love the simple black with white. 



duvla said:


> My new Isaac


----------



## duvla

Lazyrider said:


> I had the same frame color and all. Loved the ride but mine squeaked like crazy in the rear. I think it was those bolts near the dropouts that made noise, but I couldn't dial it out so I sold the frame. Love the simple black with white.



The problem maybe were quick realeases, some folks solved squeaking with stronger ones.
Luckily don't have these 
As for the black-white scheme, I really like the idea so much.
Also, Ritchey wet-black stuff goes great with the frame lacquer.
I will even ditch the Prologo tape soon cause of the red letters.
Then it should look a bit like this


----------



## zion rasta

*My go to bike - Cervelo R3*

One of my 10 bikes....


----------



## jsedlak

rain bike:









TT bike (with same zipps)


----------



## AvantDale

Wow...excellent...










but...drive side please


----------



## roubaix_sj

AvantDale said:


> Wow...excellent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but...drive side please


yes for some more "drool.. drool.. "


----------



## SSRider

i don't have baller bikes like a lot of you...but i love them just as much!


----------



## Pitts Pilot

jsedlak - that S-Works is STUNNING! So please do not take offense with the following:

-Why in Merckx's name would you put on Bidons that have any color at all, let alone that eye-catching and hideous blue?

- It pisses me off that 3T's best stem is the ugly red one and the step down is the white one. Imagine how beautiful your cockpit would look with the white stripe and logo, as opposed to the red.

Turn that bike around - take off the cages and bottles - swap out the stem for anything with no color - and I'll add this to my porn collection. Seriously nice looking bike.


----------



## duvla

Pitts Pilot said:


> jsedlak - that S-Works is STUNNING! So please do not take offense with the following:
> 
> -Why in Merckx's name would you put on Bidons that have any color at all, let alone that eye-catching and hideous blue?
> 
> - It pisses me off that 3T's best stem is the ugly red one and the step down is the white one. Imagine how beautiful your cockpit would look with the white stripe and logo, as opposed to the red.
> 
> Turn that bike around - take off the cages and bottles - swap out the stem for anything with no color - and I'll add this to my porn collection. Seriously nice looking bike.


Agree about the bidons, but also 'bout the bike - gorgeous!!!!
As for the stem - you could get much pricier 3T LTD version, that would give it best of both worlds


----------



## jr59

Can I add mine? Custom Ti, Trek Sawyer, and a vintage Merckx!


----------



## duvla

love the Merckx :thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak

Pitts Pilot said:


> jsedlak - that S-Works is STUNNING! So please do not take offense with the following:
> 
> -Why in Merckx's name would you put on Bidons that have any color at all, let alone that eye-catching and hideous blue?
> 
> - It pisses me off that 3T's best stem is the ugly red one and the step down is the white one. Imagine how beautiful your cockpit would look with the white stripe and logo, as opposed to the red.
> 
> Turn that bike around - take off the cages and bottles - swap out the stem for anything with no color - and I'll add this to my porn collection. Seriously nice looking bike.


Hahahaha no offense taken, and thanks for the compliments...

1. I get free bottles from my shop... so if you want to pay for some black ones for me, by all means...

2. The stem matches the bars (I half wrap the carbon bars) and looks pretty good in person. Would be perfect if I had a red accent elsewhere though. I may still switch to the 3T LTD parts, but I wish they came in a white stripe instead of gray/silver. I was originally going to get Zipp bars, but they wouldn't fit me. These bars are a perfect fit.

3. Will take a new picture, probably when I get the stem all the way down and the fork cut. It stays like that in my apt so I don't get crud on my pants and/or leg when I walk by (if I were to accidentally hit the bike).


----------



## Newnan3

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6462389041/" title="IMG_0824 by KneerunA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6462389041_e77b5dce14.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_0824"></a>


----------



## carlislegeorge

Specialized 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro - Project Black - Dura Ace - 15.7 lbs as shown, size 56


----------



## Ventruck

Pitts Pilot said:


> jsedlak - that S-Works is STUNNING!
> - It pisses me off that 3T's best stem is the ugly red one and the step down is the white one. Imagine how beautiful your cockpit would look with the white stripe and logo, as opposed to the red.


1) Bike IS stunning!
2)Last I checked, 3T's highest spec'd stem, the LTD, has a white stripe and glossy finish. But I'm personally not bothered by the aesthetics either way.


----------



## red elvis

here's mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve90068

can we get 200 more pics of the project black?


----------



## carlislegeorge

steve90068 said:


> can we get 200 more pics of the project black?


damn, now i gotta go buy a new bike to start all over again


----------



## carlislegeorge

jsedlak said:


>


this bike looks so mean, it ought to wear a coat and tie (obscure reference from a Joe Lansdale book)


----------



## BacDoc

Very cool S-Works!

I would trim the rear dérailleur housing just a tad .

And yes, drive side pic please.


----------



## jsedlak

Ventruck said:


> 1) Bike IS stunning!
> 2)Last I checked, 3T's highest spec'd stem, the LTD, has a white stripe and glossy finish. But I'm personally not bothered by the aesthetics either way.


Yes, but the LTD bars have gray (at least according to the site).

3T Cycling - ERGONOVA

Will take more pictures tomorrow after my ride. :blush2:


----------



## duvla

jsedlak said:


> Yes, but the LTD bars have gray (at least according to the site).
> 
> 3T Cycling - ERGONOVA
> 
> Will take more pictures tomorrow after my ride. :blush2:


Yes, LTD series has mix of grey and white. Depends which shape do you prefer - Ergonova has more grey
Yet, if you're not planning any more red, I still think that LTD would look better then Team :thumbsup:


----------



## satonatree

Or why not just get the 2012 3T range stem
stealth out matte black


----------



## jsedlak

drive side 'cause I just cleaned her a bit for today's ride









Arundel Matte Black









SpeedConcept Skewers / PT SL+


----------



## sivan

it´s sure look´s good! even the stem and it´s red line  i can´t understand why so many people have a problem with the 3t team stem i think it looks good and especially on this bike!


----------



## |Ridley|

My bike


----------



## turbogrover

|Ridley| said:


> My bike


Love the paint job, hate all the lettering. More in focus pics please!


----------



## svard75

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nM-yucggYwlfgYtLu6ytCp7wKhzBR5YgkG60U5BG_NY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-lcpHoBo-WM8/TuS6WSeSvMI/AAAAAAAAAGY/Okc8PmqKjZ8/s800/DSC03791.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/Cyclocross?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKihl5iEsN-m1gE&feat=embedwebsite">cyclocross</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-IYh_ljmiC-KObU8hn7vwZ7wKhzBR5YgkG60U5BG_NY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kZdn6OionXY/TuS6ltZWZaI/AAAAAAAAAGc/wK9Z9SPyRt8/s800/DSC03797.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/Cyclocross?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKihl5iEsN-m1gE&feat=embedwebsite">cyclocross</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CmctX_fIzgcd24fDafdKLp7wKhzBR5YgkG60U5BG_NY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LuZWkgbivDY/TuS61PIctMI/AAAAAAAAAGg/jweCS0unLb0/s800/DSC03914.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/Cyclocross?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKihl5iEsN-m1gE&feat=embedwebsite">cyclocross</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/A3qjsYKJ8UpKib2HA6EDZotOXJnliQiVKk_EnfP2Zqg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dWzcC--uoEw/TtYGD_2OTEI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/vVot4cE3Xa8/s800/Sample%252520007.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/20111130Sample?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCIquloPY-YfWkAE&feat=embedwebsite">2011-11-30 Sample</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## wolfesquire

Rock Racing? Wutttt.


----------



## 8toes

Here is mine:


----------



## svard75

wolfesquire said:


> Rock Racing? Wutttt.


Appreciate the enthusiasm but its just a replica. Well the decals are authentic but the rest is not. Rock racing allowed me to buy the decals and use them as you see. Love their new lineup.


----------



## |Ridley|

turbogrover said:


> Love the paint job, hate all the lettering. More in focus pics please!


picture changed, this is better :thumbsup:


----------



## satonatree

my bike


----------



## ddifran27

NIce!!


----------



## stoked

*Warning: Bike Porn*

Got the wheels in May. Frameset and groupset are 2 years old.

View attachment 247407


----------



## duvla

Every TIME bike is a thing of beauty
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Wade

*2011 Wilier GT*

Wilier GT- SRAM Force; Ritchey WCS Stem, Headset, seat post, bars. Cosmic Carbone wheels


----------



## roubaix_sj

jsedlak said:


> drive side 'cause I just cleaned her a bit for today's ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wet my pants again ! :idea:


----------



## Scooper




----------



## Anthony3

stoked said:


> Got the wheels in May. Frameset and groupset are 2 years old.
> 
> View attachment 247407


How much does that weigh??


----------



## looigi

Nice but lots of superfluous non-functional curlicues adorning those lugs. A bit too ornate for my tastes.


----------



## willstylez

*2011 S-Works SL3 Astana*

....with Ultegra kit & a few Ritchey parts from my 2011 Tarmac Sl3 Expert.


----------



## Scooper

looigi said:


> Nice but lots of superfluous non-functional curlicues adorning those lugs. A bit too ornate for my tastes.


I agree it's a matter of taste.

The lugs are Richard Sachs' interpretation of the very popular Nervex Professional lug set used on Peugeot PX-10s, Raleigh Internationals, Schwinn Paramounts, and other high end competition bikes in the fifties, sixties, and seventies when I was a young buck. Richard calls his lugs "Newvex" and executed them in stainless steel for OS tubing. He included an extension on the top head lug.

I ordered them on my RS-22 because I wanted a modern lighter version of my 1972 chrome Paramount. The RS-22 is built with Reynolds 953 OS tubing and is set up with Campy Record 10-s drivetrain.

Here's the '72 Paramount head tube with the Nervex lugs. Personally, I love the look, but also appreciate the minimalist look of Cinelli lugs.


----------



## stoked

Anthony3 said:


> How much does that weigh??


14.3 lbs.


----------



## keone

Litespeed M1. SRAM rival, Cosmic Carbones 

View attachment 247620


----------



## Wadl

keone said:


> Litespeed M1. SRAM rival, Cosmic Carbones
> 
> View attachment 247620


Very nice bike ! but your saddle is kinda weird !!


----------



## Matt1986

My recently completed Crescent Merckx restoration:


----------



## timsen

What a great bikes!


----------



## timsen

Love the S-works mean machine!!!


----------



## wevergo

.................................................


----------



## Urb

Just picked these up.

2007 Specialized Vita 105 for $100 which is going to my 14 year old niece










and a 2007 Specialized Roubaix with ultegra for $250. Was thinking of giving to my father in-law but it's so nice I'm really tempted to keep it for my daily ride.










I didn't need new bikes but at those prices I was my obligation to give them a good home.


----------



## Plan.B

So many nice bikes. It almost makes me sick.


----------



## wevergo

maillotjaune said:


> must weigh 18 pounds what a tank


Thank you.

In fact 16,5 pounds.


----------



## wevergo

maillotjaune said:


> I did it because your bike is UGLY, heavy and low quality. I hope you did not pay more than $1500.00 for it


edit.


----------



## wevergo

maillotjaune said:


> Your Old model Ducati is a piece of Crap as well, looks like a 2007


Thank you. 
You are a very kind person.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

Its called the ignore feature, I suggest you two use it.


----------



## btompkins0112

maillotjaune said:


> I just saw you actually rated my bike a 1


well, that bike would be nice if the stem wasn't set-up like it were a hybrid. Why don't you try stretching a bit.


----------



## Don4

Geez! Just doing a little forum surfing while waiting for Christmas dinner to be ready.

I know the General at NORAD had time to be interviewed about tracking Santa's travels on The Weather Channel this morning, so I figured things must be going "okay" in the world. Let's try to keep it that way!

:thumbsup: Fruitcake and coffee, anyone?


----------



## duvla

Don4 said:


> Geez! Just doing a little forum surfing while waiting for Christmas dinner to be ready.
> 
> I know the General at NORAD had time to be interviewed about tracking Santa's travels on The Weather Channel this morning, so I figured things must be going "okay" in the world. Let's try to keep it that way!
> 
> :thumbsup: Fruitcake and coffee, anyone?



Wouldn't mind some Christmas bread :thumbsup:


----------



## mmatrix

*messy*



roubaix_sj said:


> jsedlak said:
> 
> 
> 
> drive side 'cause I just cleaned her a bit for today's ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wet my pants again ! :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe view this thread in the bathroom in future to avoid the mess.
Click to expand...


----------



## jdp211

13.6 lbs as ridden


----------



## carlislegeorge

beauty! how much does that computer weigh?


jdp211 said:


> 13.6 lbs as ridden


----------



## jdp211

Its a Garmin 305, not in the pic though. I haven't weighed it specifically, but its not light


----------



## jdp211

Haha gotcha, its actually a tv that hasn't been set up yet. thanks for the kind words


----------



## PRB

> Your Old model Ducati is a piece of Crap as well, looks like a 2007
> 
> 
> wevergo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> You are a very kind person.
Click to expand...

Well, he's only off by 10+ years....lol. Nice ride, you don't see many 750SS from that era. I have a '95 900SP.


----------



## Dan333sp

Not my bike, but I saw it in a friend's collection yesterday and thought it was interesting... It's labeled a Colnago, but it's actually a Litespeed Titanium frame with Ultegra gear. Evidently the guy who owned it originally was a multiple champion time trial rider and was sponsored by Colnago, so he ended up having to paint his custom frame in their colors. A little outdated compared to the latest TT/Tri super bikes, but I think it's interesting all the same.








Also in his collection, and sorry for the crap cell pic, a very nice S-Works Roubaix with a Red group. He's got over 50 bikes in his basement, makes me jealous just thinking about it. Posted some more pics in the retro bike forum because he's got a taste for older steel frames.


----------



## SolidSnake03

what size frame is that on the Colnago? It looks really small, might just be the angle or something but it looks quite short


----------



## paule11

Scooper that is a beautiful bike love the lugs and always liked a full chrome bike.


----------



## MojoHamuki

here we go


----------



## spoon243

*my first bike*

hi guys im very new to the site


----------



## spoon243

very nice bikes guys...


----------



## Joe mama

stoked said:


> Got the wheels in May. Frameset and groupset are 2 years old.
> 
> View attachment 247407


That is a Bad Ass bike


----------



## Cni2i

My 2012 Cento Uno. 

View attachment 248053

View attachment 248054


----------



## RStoR

*Spooky 575 Campy Record 11*


----------



## btompkins0112

RStoR said:


>


WOW!! Love the Spooky......serious bike lust going on right now.


----------



## cbumga11

mine....


----------



## jsedlak

That is awesome! I love crazy colored camo paint!


----------



## SolidSnake03

The camo is certainly interesting for sure


----------



## dogtorlam

Just finished building her with new shoes...


----------



## V3L0X

Finally got the bike fit, new stem and pedals so here she is . . .










:thumbsup: Love it!


----------



## Saxoplay

Some really nice bikes here!


----------



## fa63

Here is my collection:

2011 Tsunami custom aluminum frame, Ritchey fork/seatpost/stem, Easton EC90 SLX3 handlebar, SRAM Red shifters/derailleurs, Shimano Dura Ace crankset/cassette, Planet X CNC brakes, Specialized Romin saddle, custom wheels (Ambrosio Nemesis rims, Dura Ace hubs, Sapim Race spokes) with Bontrager X-Lite tubular tires (this is my main bike):










2010 Planet X SL Pro frame and fork, 3T Team stem/seatpost, Easton EA70 handlebar, SRAM Rival shifters/derailleurs/cassette, SRAM Force crankset, TRP 920 brakes, Specialized Toupe saddle, Easton Circuit wheels with Michelin Krylion tires (back-up bike, gets used on the indoor trainer a lot also):










2009 Scattante Ti frame - converted for SS use, Easton EC90SL fork, Easton EA90 stem, PMP Titanium seatpost, 3T Rotundo handlebar, SRAM Rival crankset, SRAM Apex brake, Bontrager Affinity R saddle, Campy Zonda wheels with Hutchinson Fusion 2 tubeless tires (built this out of parts laying around in my garage; will be used as my commuter):










2006 Cannondale Six13 frame and Premium+ fork, 3T Pro stem/seatpost, 3T Ergonova Pro handlebar, SRAM Rival shifters/derailleurs/cassette, Cannondale Carbon Si crankset, SRAM Rival brakes, Selle San Marco SKN saddle, Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheels with Michelin Krylion tires (to be used for racing):


----------



## odyofael

Here is my current ride. It's a 2002 KLEIN Q Pro Carbon Gerolsteimer. 
All 2010 CAMPY Chorus 11 except for the crank which is a compact Super Record 11.
Cane Creek wheel set, rubber is a pair of GP 4000
Continentals. 
Other parts...Fizik, 3T, Look, Deda, 
Bon Appétit


----------



## PutnamB

I agree what great bikes


----------



## cohiba7777

*My New Moots Vamoots CR*

Just got her -


----------



## vitus79

hello i'm a new forumer i'm french i sell hisportbike frame. Here is my 2 personnal frames it's personal design paint. ( my english isn't perfect) I do different paint for the customer. 

the first is with sram force and hisport wheels, the second in ultegra ... with hisport will 6.9kg

i hope you like


----------



## qwezxc123

2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro, 7.2 kg

Full Ultegra 6700, with Dura Ace cranks, and zipp 303 tubulars 

and it is for sale by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## RPSEWISC

My Roubaix, EMD, Spot, Epic


----------



## jsedlak

cohiba7777 said:


> Just got her -


Love the finish on the MOOTS. I'll probably end up buying one...


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Almost retro status, but new enough for me.


----------



## Golfguy

*2008 Kestrel Talon*

2008 Kestrel Talon, Campagnolo Centaur Black/Red shifters, FD, RD, brakes, FSA SL-K Light Carbon crankset, Campagnolo Zonda wheels with Hutchison Fusion 2 tires, Performance Forte' Pro Carbon bars, Specialized Romin Comp saddle, Exustar Keo-type pedals.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

2011 Lynskey Sportive. 

Rival, FSA crank, Ultegra 600 hubs laced to Open Pros, King headset, Ritchey stem, FSA bars.....


----------



## wevergo

My new Viper Verbier (Belgian brand)


----------



## Matthew Siow

*Specialized Roubaix Elite*

My bike 

Replaced with Fizik Arione saddle and Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels. I've done about 6000 kms now.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8124330439/" title="Untitled by matthewsiow, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8043/8124330439_7f40fd4b35.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## halldavid328888

Great, great pics guys. Wish I had one of them  how much does it cost anyways? Im great fan of cycling and I use to ride to school daily. Miss those days :'(


----------



## wevergo

My to 'winterbike' degraded (Sram Apex instead of Ultegra) Pinarello.


----------



## vaetuning

*Cool bikes*

Fantastic looking rides!!


----------



## vaetuning

*Roubaix SL-4 S-Works 2013*

My new ride!!


----------



## Golfguy

vaetuning said:


> My new ride!!


That's a great looking bike.


----------



## vaetuning

Golfguy said:


> That's a great looking bike.


Hi Golfguy

Thanks - I'm looking at it in my living room, as I write this, and I must agree with you

With Respect

Mads


----------



## paule11

Lovely specialized


----------



## FTR

My 3 Titanium lovelies:

Moots










Koiled










Blacksheep


----------



## colorider7

*New 2013 Colnago C59 KOM Edition*

At last, the new machine in final (near final) form after 5 months wait. Truly a dream bike after working hard and saving my pennies. Right around 15 pounds. Ready to hit the hills and ride the absolute stink out of this baby. Apologies for the poor pictures (no cheddar left for a decent camera). Good Riding -- Colorider

Campy SR Ti 11 (copmact 34/50 crank and 12/29 cassette)
Enve 3.4 SES clincher wheels
Chris King hubs
Deda 35 stem and bar
Colnago seatpost
San Marco Regale saddle
Dura Ace pedals
Elite cages
Michelein Pro Optimum tires (700 x 25)


----------



## shinntonic

*2012 Pinarello FP Quattro*

Here's my baby.


----------



## gsxrawd

*2013 Ritchey Road Logic*

steel is real


----------



## beefa69

My Ride
FM028 frame
SRAM components, Spinergy XAero lite wheels.
7.5kg and unique


----------



## scottzj

Here are a few of my bikes......
Cervelo S2
Cervelo P3
Kuota Kredo Ultra
Felt F95 (fully upgraded and carbon out)
Orbea Opal (before the crash lol)


----------



## frisbie17

My 2013 Trek Madone 5, Dura Ace 7900 Group. Easton EA 90 Wheels etc.


----------



## Soundtallica

*My rides*

The first bike is a Parkpre Image Road. Equipped with Microshift/Ultegra/Dura Ace, Maglia Rosa bar tape and saddle, and Ksyrium SLs. My favorite bike ever. Has all the stiffness of aluminum yet it manages to be as comfortable as most carbon bikes I've ridden. As light as a CAAD10, outperforms for what it is, and very rare as well. It is my first road bike, and I've had many miles and many memories with this frame that can't be replaced. Aluminum is real (and so is Microshift)!

The second bike is a Team CSC edition Cervelo R3. Equipped with SRAM Force and AC 420s. The bike that I use for ultra climbing or epic rides. It's lighter than the Parkpre and is more comfortable, but for all the talk of the early R3s being legendarily good it isn't all that better than the Parkpre. It climbs better and is more comfortable, but the Parkpre is more stable downhill and faster on flats (those Squoval tubes catch a lot of wind). I choose to ride the Parkpre on 85% of my rides.


----------



## primov8

*2013 De Rosa Merak Evolution*









*2012 Ridley Noah Pro* *under construction. winter build. SR 11-EPS*









*2011 Cervelo S3-Norwegian Red*
I transferred the components from the Noah Pro over to this.


----------



## vitus79

hi Here is my bike it's a french brand i sell. it's Hisport frames T1000 Team with a mix of sram red and force. It weighs approximately 6 kilos 900 it's a good frame for a small price.
View attachment 272160


----------



## carlislegeorge

I'm digging the white garage door!


primov8 said:


> *2013 De Rosa Merak Evolution*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2012 Ridley Noah Pro* *under construction. winter build. SR 11-EPS*


----------



## jeff1964

My Scott Foil 15 .


----------



## wevergo

My new Canyon Ultimate 2013.


----------



## AvantDale

gsxrawd said:


> steel is real


Sick!!!


----------



## woodys737

gsxrawd said:


> steel is real


Bravo man! Best looking bike I've seen in years. Want!


----------



## cmtbiz

2013 Trek Madone 2.1


----------



## crank1979

Updated...


----------



## carlislegeorge

crank1979 said:


> Updated...


this one is a beauty...are we really seeing 9070 Di2 and 9000 C24 running tubeless here finally? Awesome.


----------



## crank1979

carlislegeorge said:


> this one is a beauty...are we really seeing 9070 Di2 and 9000 C24 running tubeless here finally? Awesome.


I'm a tubeless convert. I've been running it since 6700 Ultregra wheels came out and ran 7900 C24TL wheels when I had 7970 on the Moots.


----------



## Dajianshan

I was just sitting in the office thinking about how badly I want to be on my bike, so I figured I'd contribute. 

View attachment 273965


View attachment 273964


----------



## Theodore

gsxrawd said:


> steel is real


Hnnnngggg... Gorgeous!


----------



## SauronHimself

My new 2012 Scott Foil 15 with ROL Race SL wheels added. Vittoria Rubino Pro III tires. Speedplay Zero chromoly pedals. Lezyne polished aluminum bottle cages.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

carlislegeorge said:


> this one is a beauty...are we really seeing 9070 Di2 and 9000 C24 running tubeless here finally? Awesome.


Nice detailing with the blue bits too, excellent build.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

gsxrawd said:


> steel is real


That Ritchey is beautiful


----------



## carlislegeorge

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Nice detailing with the blue bits too, excellent build.


I agree, am on a similar path ...blue skewers and headset top cover contrasting with dark stealth matte paint. of course, they somehow managed to get the 9070 in Oz before we get it in the states...


----------



## wevergo

Update:

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s22/wevergo/Canyon.jpg


----------



## cohiba7777

View attachment 274268


My Moots Vamoots CR w/ Campy Chorus 11.


----------



## S2H

cohiba7777 said:


> View attachment 274268
> 
> 
> My Moots Vamoots CR w/ Campy Chorus 11.


Me gusta.


----------



## horvatht




----------



## davidthepark

Love em all!


----------



## youcoming

View attachment 275076
View attachment 275077


----------



## Sandpiper

Don't think your pic does justice to how good the bike looks


----------



## Sandpiper

How's the Noah to ride?


----------



## carlislegeorge

youcoming said:


> View attachment 275077


Time for some Parlee love, in bold colors....very nice but hurry and show us the built up pics soon!


----------



## Rickard Laufer

View attachment 275148
Scott Foil 30 (2012),Conti Force and Attack on Fulcrum Red Wind XLR "CULT", Sram OG-1090, PZ Racing CR 3.1 bar and stem, Lizard Skins DSP 2.5 bar tape, Look Blade pedals.


----------



## lockwood1

Here is mine
View attachment 275205


----------



## cant fit a flat

i cant pictures to work =(


----------



## rnder

1998 Lemond Zurich. Campagnolo Chorus (9sp), Mavic cxp-14 hoops.


----------



## Herkwo

*New Wheelset for the CX-1*

Updated pics w/ new wheelset.
View attachment 275382
View attachment 275383
View attachment 275384


----------



## Mavtek

Nice bikes!


----------



## youcoming

Will get some outdoor shots when weather improves

View attachment 275588


----------



## Dblvanos

My new Focus Izalco 1.0 with Dura Ace 9000

Chris King R45 Hubs, DT aero lite spokes and a Stans Alpha 340 front 400 rear rim


----------



## youcoming

My new ride, Parlee Z5i with full DA 9000, 3T cockpit, Mavic CCU tubulars. Only change will be to a black SLR saddle.

View attachment 275618
View attachment 275619


----------



## carlislegeorge

Very nice....this turned out better than I thought it would...too bad that "Redwings Rule"...



youcoming said:


> My new ride, Parlee Z5i with full DA 9000, 3T cockpit, Mavic CCU tubulars. Only change will be to a black SLR saddle.


----------



## Cni2i

Finally, non-iphone photos.....


----------



## chuckd

View attachment 275638


My Izalco Pro 1.0 and a friends Argon18 Galium Pro


----------



## halimbk

*VIPER X-RACE XT / SLX Complete Bike Green*


View attachment 275642


----------



## Skinner222

*My new ride*

I just picked up this new-to-me bike last weekend. It's a MEC (Mountain Equipment Co-op) Etape. MEC is a Canadian company similar to REI. I upgraded from my old Giant OCR2 aluminum framed bike and am so pumped to get outside. However, the cold Canadian winter is keeping me on the trainer.
View attachment 275661

The specs:
56cm Toray T-700 carbon frame and fork
Full Ultegra 6700 group (not the crankset) incl. pedals 
FSA Energy compact crank with BB30 bottom bracket
FSA tapered headset
Ksyrium Elite wheels
Fizik Arione saddle w/ carbon post
Easton EA50 bars and stem

Here's a pic of the old girl:
View attachment 275663

She's now a trainer bike. Or my wife's if I can talk her into it. 

Bring on the spring!

Cheers!
K


----------



## jeff1964

*My Scott Foil 15*

My Scott Foil 15


----------



## ToffieBoi




----------



## wevergo

halimbk said:


> *VIPER X-RACE XT / SLX Complete Bike Green*
> 
> 
> View attachment 275642


Nice Viper!
Good product.:yesnod:
Here is mine:


----------



## fuzzz

jeff1964 said:


> My Scott Foil 15


Great looking Foil! What's the frame size?


----------



## ddayton217

Heres mine Madone 6.9SSL 15.6lbs. Full Dura Ace Groupo, 55series carbon/110 fork. 6th Aniversary Tour De France.

View attachment 275764


----------



## jpaschal01

My Wilier with Enve 45's
View attachment 275770


My New Felt F75X cross bike
View attachment 275771


----------



## carlislegeorge

So, what crank is that with your full dura ace groupo?



ddayton217 said:


> Heres mine Madone 6.9SSL 15.6lbs. Full Dura Ace Groupo, 55series carbon/110 fork. 6th Aniversary Tour De France.
> 
> View attachment 275764


----------



## TheMilkMan

Blue ac1 with ultegra 6700...fsa bar, stem, crank...c50 wheels an conti 4000s 25 m tires...cobb saddle...speedplay zero
View attachment 275998


----------



## TrailRiver

2013 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Pro. Dura-Ace 9000(11speed) Zipp 303's, Speedplay Stainless Steel Pedals
View attachment 276210


----------



## Thanos

Cervélo S5 (replica)
View attachment 276983


ERMOKRATIS


----------



## Grandpa916

56cm fuji classic


Stock fork


Aheadset


Truvativ stem 80mm


38cm nitto b125aa drops


UNO post


Ltd Turbo saddle 


Hatta r9400 bb 


Sugino 75's/48tooth


Campagnolo nuovo record pista hubset x velocity v's/campy lock-ring/16tooth campy cog


----------



## LowCel

Took this picture yesterday after performing a little maintenance and giving it a bath.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Rose Carbon Pro Rs DI2 
Weight 15.92 lb including pedals and water cages

View attachment 277144
View attachment 277145
View attachment 277146
View attachment 277147
View attachment 277148


----------



## tmmartins

My custom Dengfu FM029, Martins FM029MV1.


----------



## Frequent_Traveller

Not really a racing bike, but it's made for the road anyway. This is my Giant FCR4 2009 with her most recent wheels update:

View attachment 277454


----------



## jr59

10 months, and 2 sets of groups latter. 
I finally got it done!

View attachment 277459


----------



## jr59

Jablo2nski said:


> Some are simply more deeply into it than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>


Into what?
riding a bike?

Not all want to look like a sponsored pro rider, and that's ok!
We all may deep down want to ride like one, but sponsored pro riders,
could drop all on here on a Wally world bike, that didn't fit quite right!


----------



## Rickard Laufer

View attachment 278426
View attachment 278427
View attachment 278428
View attachment 278429
I think i'd like to declare my bike finished now.
I have only frame left. Seatpost looks same, but it is actually an offset version. Other things are groupset, from Rival to Shimano DA-9000, PZ Racing CR 3.1 handlebar and stem, Fulcrum Red Wind XLR (wheelset), Look Blade (pedals), Prologo Scratch Pro CPC saddle and bag + bagholding clamp. Tires are Continental Force and Attack. Bikes weight, without seatpost bottlecage holder, is 7.48 Kgs (pedals and seatbag included).


----------



## Agent319

Riding in the Ozarks of Missouri. This is my unbadged Cannondale

View attachment 278432
View attachment 278431


----------



## Wadl

Here's mine, finished building it this winter... can't wait to go outside now!!!


----------



## rgordin

jr59 said:


> 10 months, and 2 sets of groups latter.
> I finally got it done!
> 
> View attachment 277459


Beautiful looking bike. Congrats.


----------



## franky36

Herkwo said:


> Updated pics w/ new wheelset.
> View attachment 275382
> View attachment 275383
> View attachment 275384


very beautyful.


----------



## Maglore

My little Merckx AMX-1:

Before:










After (everything changed except for groupset, pedals and cages):


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

Full size:https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8101/8615445037_0a09ed6254_k.jpg

Here is my Giant Defy 1 the other week

2012 version had it for ~15 months now and its still awesome.

Got a new saddle - Specialized Romin - and a new seatpost to accommodate the new saddle - Thomson elite.


----------



## cyclintruckin

Ok, I can't believe all the WOW bikes in this thread. I wish my budget was as large as some others :cryin: but since it is not here are some pics of me doing what I can on a tight budget with a 2009 Masi Alare found on C-list $300.00). All my upgrades have been deals of fleabay and amazon. Here is the progress so far.... Ditched the Alex 500 wheels for a set of Shimano r-501's (REI clearance $77.00), Vittorio zaffiro tires(sale @ PB 16.00ea., Bontrager rxl saddle (ebay $40.00), Look quartz pedals(LBS demo's $30.00) Deda Stem (ebay $40.00), Deda Bars (ebay $45.00), Deda bar tape(Amazon $12.00) Jagwire cable set(Amazon $44.00 not arrived yet). Thats about it I love the bright look hopefully no excuses to be hitting me :thumbsup: All the drive train is Sora brifters with Tiagra front and rear derailuer with a Truvative crank. It shifts crisp and clean to me so I may upgrade to 105 if things start to go bad.

Here is what I started with not a bad deal just needed my touch.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/masi1_zpsbda8e3fc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/masi1_zpsbda8e3fc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo masi1_zpsbda8e3fc.jpg"/></a>


Wheels I had ordered before getting this bike I had ordered 2 sets @ $77.00 a set, 1 for my hybrid the other as a spare.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF6890_zpscae9030e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF6890_zpscae9030e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF6890_zpscae9030e.jpg"/></a>

A few touches done bar tape, bottle cages and bottles, saddle bag, Look pedals and Vittoria tires.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/masi21_zpse954b9fb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/masi21_zpse954b9fb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo masi21_zpse954b9fb.jpg"/></a>

Getting closer to be being done, Deda elememti bars, stem, and Bontrager saddle on. I did go ahead and get the Deda bar tape haven't installed it yet awaiting the jagwire cables to come in to finish it up hopefully will have them by thursday and be riding this weekend !
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/masi41_zpsb2679478.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/masi41_zpsb2679478.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo masi41_zpsb2679478.jpg"/></a>

These Deda things are beautiful !
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/masi43_zps4faf01c5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/masi43_zps4faf01c5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo masi43_zps4faf01c5.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Skinner222

Nice! It's looking really good. Now get out and ride! 

Cheers!
K


----------



## LowCel

Finished building this one up Saturday. I've put around 175 miles on it so far and I am very, very happy with it.


----------



## cyclintruckin

Dang it! lol 1 wheel cost more than my whole bike. 

Guessing I will have to finish mine this Saturday since the postal service tracking # showed out for delivery but Mr. postman  decided my cables needed to ride around in his truck another day.:mad2:


----------



## wevergo




----------



## cyclintruckin

*My first road bike, my first project. Finally done !!*

It is not as grand as most of the bikes in this thread but it was built to my liking and that is what was important to me. I never thought of owning a Masi, until this one popped up on c-list in my size. I rode it as it was and it was fine, I loved the way it rode. It needed a few things nothing major it just looked to plain to me. If on the road I want to be seen so here is 1 as I bought it shot and more detailed pics of what I done.

As I bought it.(well almost I switched out the Alex 500 wheels off before taking any pics)
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/masi1_zpsbda8e3fc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/masi1_zpsbda8e3fc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo masi1_zpsbda8e3fc.jpg"/></a>

Done!
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7091_zps05ca5877.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7091_zps05ca5877.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7091_zps05ca5877.jpg"/></a>

Front view.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7088_zps0431b15b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7088_zps0431b15b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7088_zps0431b15b.jpg"/></a>

Deda RHM-02 bars Deda Quattro stem and Deda bar tape. (I need to work on my bar taping skills)
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7087_zps04eae64b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7087_zps04eae64b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7087_zps04eae64b.jpg"/></a>

Shimano R-500 wheelset w/Vittoria tires, Look quartz pedals.
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7089_zpscff84a0a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7089_zpscff84a0a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7089_zpscff84a0a.jpg"/></a>

Giant cages and bottles (the bottles were the inspiration for the blue cables)
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7090_zpse3e1bf1e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7090_zpse3e1bf1e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7090_zpse3e1bf1e.jpg"/></a>

I did run full length housing on brakes and shifters. (note attention to detail in using red furells and crimp ends)
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7085_zps4928129d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7085_zps4928129d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7085_zps4928129d.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7084_zps4294754c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7084_zps4294754c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7084_zps4294754c.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7082_zps55d93358.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7082_zps55d93358.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7082_zps55d93358.jpg"/></a>


It rides like a dream and is fast enough and light enough for what I do. Not too bad for my forst project I don't think.


----------



## Newnan3

Lynskey R340...Stiffer than my old carbon bike yet smoother. Love it!!

View attachment 278894
View attachment 278895
View attachment 278896
View attachment 278897
View attachment 278898


----------



## Dieler

SuperSix Build

View attachment 278903
View attachment 278904
View attachment 278905


----------



## Tachycardic

cyclintruckin said:


> It is not as grand as most of the bikes in this thread but it was built to my liking and that is what was important to me. I never thought of owning a Masi, until this one popped up on c-list in my size. I rode it as it was and it was fine, I loved the way it rode. It needed a few things nothing major it just looked to plain to me. If on the road I want to be seen so here is 1 as I bought it shot and more detailed pics of what I done.
> 
> As I bought it.(well almost I switched out the Alex 500 wheels off before taking any pics)
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> Front view.
> 
> 
> Deda RHM-02 bars Deda Quattro stem and Deda bar tape. (I need to work on my bar taping skills)
> 
> 
> Shimano R-500 wheelset w/Vittoria tires, Look quartz pedals.
> 
> 
> Giant cages and bottles (the bottles were the inspiration for the blue cables)
> 
> 
> I did run full length housing on brakes and shifters. (note attention to detail in using red furells and crimp ends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rides like a dream and is fast enough and light enough for what I do. Not too bad for my forst project I don't think.


Nice attention to detail. That's love!


----------



## mikeyc38

My new Parlee Z5 SL, SRAM Red and Enve. 14 lbs with pedals and bottle cages.

View attachment 278969


----------



## carlislegeorge

sweet mad fiber wheels on the extra sweet Parlee!


----------



## Newnan3

Would love to get a parlee someday.....


----------



## Mr Evil

cyclintruckin said:


> <a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/DSCF7082_zps55d93358.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/DSCF7082_zps55d93358.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF7082_zps55d93358.jpg"/></a>


I like the red ferrules with the blue cable. The rear brake cable housing by the seat tube is waaay too long though. See Sheldon Brown's pictures of what it should look like.


----------



## mikeyc38

carlislegeorge said:


> sweet mad fiber wheels on the extra sweet Parlee!


Thanks but they're actually loaners from my LBS who were kind enough to let me try them out for a few weeks. I got blown around pretty badly yesterday so I'll probably eventually go with Enve 45s.


----------



## jpaschal01

mikeyc38 said:


> Thanks but they're actually loaners from my LBS who were kind enough to let me try them out for a few weeks. I got blown around pretty badly yesterday so I'll probably eventually go with Enve 45s.


I love my Enve 45's. Ride in north Texas wind all the time and have never felt uncomfortable in the windy conditions.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Finally installed my Boyd's 38mm that I purchased back in January. Got a chance to test it on a super windy day yesterday to see how strong gust of wind affected the handling. It did moved me about a foot to foot and half over when riding in the cross wind. Couldn't tell when it was just constant wind speed. Will report more feedback later after a few more rides.

View attachment 279084
View attachment 279085
View attachment 279086
View attachment 279068


----------



## FTR

mikeyc38 said:


> Thanks but they're actually loaners from my LBS who were kind enough to let me try them out for a few weeks. I got blown around pretty badly yesterday so I'll probably eventually go with Enve 45s.


I always say that my Mad Fibers are basically good for racing and that is all. Then again I see no use in any deep carbon rims for anything but racing either.


----------



## cyclintruckin

Mr Evil said:


> I like the red ferrules with the blue cable. The rear brake cable housing by the seat tube is waaay too long though. See Sheldon Brown's pictures of what it should look like.


I just went by the stock cable/housing length, if your refering to the housing under the top tube I added that housing. I did find out on a test ride I needed to shorten that housing, my brakes are quite snappy now. Ya tap'em your gonna stop lol the front one scares me. I see what your talking about tho, dangit I was happy to be done with it. Oh well I can piddle with that later.


----------



## MarcL

My new Wilier zero.7...still have less than 200 kms on it:

View attachment 279255


----------



## dudigrinfeld

MarcL
Nice zero 7 but you have to cut the steerer..!


----------



## MarcL

dudigrinfeld said:


> MarcL
> Nice zero 7 but you have to cut the steerer..!


The 4cm of spacers is intentional. The angle of the picture maybe makes it look like more than that. That still leaves me with a 6cm saddle-to-bar drop. My problem is that I have a 90cm inseam (35.4 inches) although I measure about 5'10 1/2".


----------



## Kennydmeek

View attachment 279271
Nice to meet y'all...


----------



## thehotsung

View attachment 279321


Here is mine, resolution suck cause taken on iphone 3gs (3 megapixel).


----------



## pepckat

My "other wife"...BMC SL01.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Finally installed my Boyd's 38mm that I purchased back in January. Got a chance to test it on a super windy day yesterday to see how strong gust of wind affected the handling. It did moved me about a foot to foot and half over when riding in the cross wind. Couldn't tell when it was just constant wind speed. Will report more feedback later after a few more rides.


Rode on Tuesday and today. The 38mm are quick to accelerate from standing. Since it was windy today(13-20mph) it did moved me again when it was crosswind. But I have adjusted to it by leaning my bike into the wind(about 15-20 degree). When it was just headwind, it didn't have any effect. When I rode with my Xero 30mm alloy clinchers, I didn't experience the same effect mostly likely because they were heavier wheels. I do think the 8mm wall height difference didn't make that much of an impact.


----------



## D-Bike

View attachment 279445
here is my carbon fiber bike, very light, 8kg


----------



## redcon1

Obligatory shot against the white garage door. 2012 Focus Izalco Ergoride 3.0:

View attachment 279831


----------



## mattheis

To name a few in the stable...

Vintage









Fixed









Ti


----------



## LowCel

cyclintruckin said:


> Dang it! lol 1 wheel cost more than my whole bike.
> 
> Guessing I will have to finish mine this Saturday since the postal service tracking # showed out for delivery but Mr. postman  decided my cables needed to ride around in his truck another day.:mad2:


Actually it wasn't as bad as you would think. Wrench Science has some kick butt prices on Parlee frames.


----------



## shownotfound

Wow, some of these bikes are absolutely gorgeous! I'm just getting into biking after a good 10 year hiatus, and picked this up for myself after test riding about 10 different bikes and options.

I'm not really...in the same league as a lot of you folks, but everyone has to start someplace! 

2013 Bianchi Impulso Ultegra, and sorry I don't have a white garage door, this off-white stucco wall will have to suffice.

-Andy

View attachment 280022


----------



## carlislegeorge

The Bianchi in that color is always gorgeous IMHO


----------



## bellzisu

Hello... Newbie from Iowa here.. Just wanted to share my ladies.

My main ride is my 2010 Trek 2.3, Just sold my black 2008 Trek 1.2. And still like hauling my son in his burley with my old Trek 1000.


----------



## tthome

I'll try to keep a long story short. I like to build up my own bikes and have many other of my builds here on RBR. I had a good bit of spare parts and decided I'd look for a name brand frame on ebay. I found a 2011 Raleigh Prestige Frame that was brand new for $565 shipped. The frame came with fork, FSA carbon headset, seatpost clamp, BB30 bearings.

Here's a video of the frame itself.





*Parts Build List and Cost:*
2011 Raleigh Prestige 53cm (54cmTT) $565 (new ebay)
Dura Ace ST-7801 Shifters $175 (new ebay)
SRAM Force 53/39 BB30 Crankset $102 (new ebay)
Neuvation R28SL $225 (purchased new 2 years ago direct)
Bontrager Carbon Seatpost $35 (new ebay)
Ultegra RD-6700 $26 (used ebay)
Ultegra FD-6600 $25 (new ebay)
Neuvation S10 Saddle $15 (new purchased direct)
Shimano 105 Cable Set $20 (new ebay)
Deda Zero Stem $30 (new ebay)
Easton EA30 Handlebar (pulled from 2012 BMC SL01 I own)
Speedplay X5 Pedals $60 (new ebay)
KMX DX10SC Chain $30
*$1293 total
Weight 16.4lbs*
View attachment 279980

View attachment 279981

View attachment 279982

View attachment 279983

View attachment 279984

View attachment 279985

View attachment 279986


Also, a quick 5min video of my Bicycle Torture Chamber and other bikes I've built up including an FM-015 and another unnumbered Chinese Carbon Frame that's similar to a Colnago.
Bike Torture Training Chamber - YouTube


----------



## wevergo

New carbon wheelset:


----------



## primov8

My Ridley Noah Pro, custom painted by Jack Kane. 
I installed SR11-EPS and now looking forward to installing Record EPS on the De Rosa as well.
View attachment 280238
View attachment 280239


----------



## FTR

wevergo said:


> New carbon wheelset:


Nice bike but they must have been in competition with Giant for how many times they could squeeze the company name on the frame.


----------



## FTR

New race rig:


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 280420


Beautiful pic


----------



## Jaap Telder

</pre>


----------



## JohnnyPedals

My new Trek Madone 5.2.
View attachment 280710
View attachment 280711
View attachment 280712


----------



## wevergo

FTR said:


> Nice bike but they must have been in competition with Giant for how many times they could squeeze the company name on the frame.
> https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s...ps535fe373.jpg


And the winner is: Canyon!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

primov8 said:


> My Ridley Noah Pro, custom painted by Jack Kane.
> I installed SR11-EPS and now looking forward to installing Record EPS on the De Rosa as well.
> View attachment 280238
> View attachment 280239


How much?
They look gorgeous!


----------



## 2Bills

So many amazing bikes. Just added a soma smoothie to my quiver and love the feel of steel.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

I have been thinking of steel too ... :idea: ... or even a painted carbon frame. Something nice and bright. _This thread may not be good for my financial health._

My current ride ...

Before ...
View attachment 281609

After
View attachment 281610


My other love ...

Before ...
View attachment 281611

After
View attachment 281612


----------



## primov8

dudigrinfeld said:


> How much?
> They look gorgeous!


Too much, lol.

The custom paint job for the Ridley was right around $1100, which includes shipping costs of the frameset both ways.


----------



## antonmuller

View attachment 281892
View attachment 281893

Scott Foil 20 2013/BMC Racemaster SLX01 2009


----------



## wevergo

Super Scott!!!


----------



## pacific

View attachment 282123


----------



## dudigrinfeld

My Rose Carbon Pro RS DI2 lovely one!
I'm waiting for my upgrade, the Rose Xeon X-Lite 2013 DI2 ill swap them as it arrives. Pictures will b posted. 
View attachment 282222
View attachment 282223
View attachment 282224
View attachment 282225


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad

Hello. If I may, allow me to point out that filling up the space in the middle of the frame (with two water bottles, for example) represent an aerodynamic advantage compared to leaving this space empty for air to tumble between the legs. 
Just saying, look it up, don't take my word for it.
Enjoy your ride.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

tempeteOntheRoad said:


> Hello. If I may, allow me to point out that filling up the space in the middle of the frame (with two water bottles, for example) represent an aerodynamic advantage compared to leaving this space empty for air to tumble between the legs.
> Just saying, look it up, don't take my word for it.
> Enjoy your ride.


Who your answer is for?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

My new Rose Xeon X Lite DI2 is ready 6.8kg as it seems
View attachment 24697
View attachment 24698
View attachment 24699
View attachment 24700
View attachment 24701
View attachment 24702


----------



## dudigrinfeld

My 2013 Rose Xeon X- Lite Ultegra DI2 weigh 6.8kg as it pictured... Sweet bike
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kab101/sets/72157634104714076/


----------



## Maglore

Focus Cayo 6.0 size 48 (XS). Need to find a black Arione with a red stripe.

Weight 16.6lbs (7.55kg).


----------



## WetWillie

Focus Raven Expert Full Carbon, shimano xt, sram. Piece of art IMHO 
View attachment 283298
View attachment 283299


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## mcwall1064

Just got a Ti DeSalvo and love it.

View attachment 284130


----------



## Ezydamus

So many beautiful bikes!


----------



## carlislegeorge

Updated my Parlee just a bit...ditched all the blue accents and the dark black felt bar tape...switched to gumwalls....6.38 kg as you see it with pedals and garmin mount...


----------



## LoAl

here are my road bikes:
- pedalforce CG1, in a word lightness (5380 g)
- klein quantum, timeless charm (i don't care its weight!)


----------



## carbonLORD

*Bicycles...*

<img src=https://www.carbonlord.com/VENGE_.jpg>
<img src=https://www.carbonlord.com/C-FiftyNine.jpg>
<img src=https://www.carbonlord.com/Arsenal.jpg>
<img src=https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/411757_10150663394606415_404423085_o.jpg>
<img src=https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/416689_10150422951581415_1813306433_o.jpg>
I miss my BMC.
<img src=https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/966265_10151419678671415_2026938410_o.jpg>


----------



## Odysseas

here are my bikes.

The first one is my Bianchi XL Titanium (Pantani Colors with Campy Veloce)
View attachment 284394


And this one is my Carbon Centostrada Mile eater with Campy Veloce as well 
View attachment 284395


----------



## rscrant

wevergo said:


> New carbon wheelset:


wevergo, where did you get these rims from?


----------



## bugly64

Chinese carbon frame with Ultegra components. 18 lbs on the nose.


----------



## mmlee

My new Bianchi Infinito 2012..... just finished the build this week...7,333 grams. That's with commuter tires (panaracer) will switch out to vredestein race tires... should drop it to 7250g... just under 16lbs. Considering I've dropped 21lbs in the past year it should make climbing the hills soooooo much more easier.

View attachment 284834


----------



## nodcc

2005 Lemond Sarthe Campagnolo Record
View attachment 284898


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Finally got around to take some new photos after trimming down the steering tube and upgrading to carbon compressor, carbon spacers and a gel saddle.


----------



## tommysegoro

Chinese frame custom painted
Chinese carbon wheels 60mm rear, 35mm front
Chinese carbon stem, handlebar and saddle
Dura-Ace DI2 9070
SRM Power Crank

With lights, handle-bar bag, tools, etc weight is 8.7kg


View attachment 285241


----------



## Maglore

tommysegoro said:


> Chinese frame custom painted
> Chinese carbon wheels 60mm rear, 35mm front
> Chinese carbon stem, handlebar and saddle
> Dura-Ace DI2 9070
> SRM Power Crank
> 
> With lights, handle-bar bag, tools, etc weight is 8.7kg
> 
> 
> View attachment 285241


Nice, is that the MC053 / RB006 frame? I've been thinking of buying one myself. What is your impression of the bike and what size is it?


----------



## tommysegoro

Yap that's the 053 frame. I thought the bike is awesome. I prefer that one compared to my Roubaix S-Works. My Roubaix S-Works feels so thin while this one feels a bit more solid and beefy. Cornering are inspiring, climbing fine and descending pretty stable.

My previous one was Chinarello frame, that one was good but a bit dull when standing on the climb. This one is definitely a lot better. I definitely recommend you getting one...can't fault the price.


----------



## elduderino2412

My 2010 Cervelo R3 SL


----------



## Abit96

TIME RX Instinct
View attachment 285428


----------



## wevergo

rscrant said:


> wevergo, where did you get these rims from?


2013 super light wheel, Carbon clincher wheel items in onlycarbonwheel store on eBay!


----------



## snoslicer8

Here's my new toy!

<script type="text/javascript" src="https://img.ly/images/7644008/embed"></script><style> .imgly-image-container { font-family: "Lucida Grande", arial, helvetica, sans-serif;font-size: 12px;font-weight:lighter;line-height:18px;color:#454547;clear:both;margin:10px auto 0;position:relative; }.imgly-username { border-radius: 2px; -moz-border-radius: 2px; -webkit-border-radius: 2px; -moz-border-radius-bottomleft:2px; -moz-border-radius-bottomright:2px; -moz-border-radius-topleft:2px; -moz-border-radius-topright:2px; margin-top:2px; padding:1px 3px; text-shadow:0 0 1px white; background-color: rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.45);}.imgly-people-tag { display:none;margin-top:3px;text-align:center;color:black;font-weight:bold;position:absolute;text-align:left;}.imgly-people-tag:hover .imgly-username { background-color: rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.75);}.imgly-username a,.imgly-username a:hover,.imgly-username a:active,.imgly-username a:visited { color:#000 !important;padding:3px;margin:0;padding:0;}.imgly-image-container:hover .imgly-people-tag { display:block;}</style>


----------



## LPRacing

my giant defy advanced 3





and scott plasma 10


----------



## cyclintruckin

LPRacing said:


> my giant defy advanced 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and scott plasma 10


Some very nice rides there, what is with that twin turbo beast back there ? Oh yeah nice set of bikes to


----------



## cyclintruckin

Maglore said:


> Focus Cayo 6.0 size 48 (XS). Need to find a black Arione with a red stripe.
> 
> Weight 16.6lbs (7.55kg).


IDK what it is about Focus bikes I just love there look, not that they look that much different from anything else I just really like them. That will be my next bike purchase.


----------



## burobaaje

My Newest Ride!


----------



## Maglore

cyclintruckin said:


> IDK what it is about Focus bikes I just love there look, not that they look that much different from anything else I just really like them. That will be my next bike purchase.


I recently changed a few things on my bike. Gone are the Michelins to be replaced with Open Corsa CXIIs, the red SLR XP has gone for a black Prologo Nago Evo and the red spacers have been replaced with some UD carbon ones. Think it looks better.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust

My Trek Madone 3.1


----------



## Wahlstrøm

Focus Arriba converted to road bike:


----------



## Scooper

Jason-007 said:


>


The link is not to an image (jpg) file, but the Velobuild website, so we're not sure what you're looking at.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## mtor

Cni2i said:


> Finally, non-iphone photos.....


great looking ride. Love the colors


----------



## e_guevara

Cannondale CAAD10 'Team Edition'









Giant TCR 2 '00


----------



## e_guevara

cmtbiz said:


>


A black Giant and black Cannondale, the reverse of my bikes


----------



## ls1togo

mine......
View attachment 285842


----------



## ls1togo

don't know how it ended up as an attachment...
View attachment 285845


----------



## carlislegeorge

A few updates to the Parlee, functional and bling...a little extra weight added (net increase 10 grams)...and it is more or less finished for the time being...although I may get the saddle recovered in plain black leather to match the new bar tape:
1. Dura Ace 9070 update to 11 speed (bye-bye to Praxis)
2. Adarga leather bar tape (made by Global Supply)
3. Extralite top cap in silver (have to do somethings to complement the 9000 crankarms)
4. Velo Orange bar plugs in silver (ditto)
5. AICAN Bungarus Brake Cables in black
6. Barfly 2.0 (primarily for mounting the 9070 junction box off the stem)
7. Veloflex Corsa 25s (bye-bye to gumwall Master 23s)
8. Mcfk seatpost collar (a truly needless extravagance)


----------



## ROACHCLASS

Those black bikes are sick.


----------



## rplace13

Anyone thinking of Halloween? 














































Dumped the power meter and DT hub in favor of CKing. Added a few more orange bits. Orange hoods yes or no???


----------



## Tachycardic

Actually black tape and orange hoods would be best imho. Stunning nevertheless.


----------



## Tachycardic

This is also posted in the CX forums, as it is a cross frame, but I'm using her as a road bike atm. It's a Level Prestige custom cross with Kaisei 019 tubing and fork.


----------



## Cni2i

carlislegeorge said:


> A few updates


I like. Niceee!


----------



## tihsepa

My primary ride. Its good enough for me.


----------



## kris7047th

View attachment 286068
... My newest go-anywhere Trek 520 51c.


----------



## wevergo

Scott Cr1 Pro


----------



## crank1979

I put the old 7970 groupset onto the BMC.


----------



## primov8

I couldn't pass up an amazing deal for a SR11-EPS upgrade kit. I'm still 50/50 on the crankset; may end up back on the Ridley. I'm hoping Campagnolo releases their new over-torque cranksets soon.


----------



## Cni2i

primov8 said:


> I couldn't pass up an amazing deal for a SR11-EPS upgrade...


Beautiful bike!


----------



## Ebruner

Hello all, here are my 2 road bikes.


----------



## Shegens

Mine aren't as fancy as most in here but here they are. First one is my old 2005 model Trek mountain bike. Second is my new Trek 7.3 Hybrid. They are a big step up from the Wal-Mart bikes I used to have to ride.


----------



## shownotfound

Hey, the best bikes out there are ones you actually get out and RIDE on.


----------



## Shegens

Oh, I get out and ride! I finally retired. I had three of these but gave my daughter the Trek 3700 mountain bike. I bought it for my granddaughter and she is 5'8". She decided after three rides that she was too lazy to ride. Since it was a gift I bought it back from her. It was too big for me so it sat parked in the livingroom for about three years. My livingroom looked like a Trek store. I finally gave it to my daughter since she is also tall. I've had my blue Trek for a few years and still getting used to the hybrid. It's a lot different ride than the heavy mountain bike.


----------



## Jaap Telder

My new bike.


----------



## m3ta1head

'12 Allez Elite


----------



## mannymerc

Jaap Telder said:


> My new bike.




Do you like the Boardman?, tell us a bit about it...


----------



## Adam_B

My rides:

2012 Felt F4:








My SS conversion of a Cannondale Quick 4 hybrid:


----------



## Jaap Telder

One of my bikes


----------



## jaroslaw

pd6800 are on their way


----------



## JLLNet

My custom 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Winn

Here's my "new" Specialized Tricross Sport










Also Here's my son holding mine and his new BD bike, a Mercier Galaxy. It's actually pretty good for the money I spent. He looks like he will do well riding and his next bike will likely be a lot more expensive which means no more new bikes for Dad for a while..


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Here is my Giant Advanced SL ISP 2012 size M/L

Ultegra DI2
Zipp 404 Tubes
Prologo Evo Kappa
Rotor Qrings 53/39
Zipp carbon Bar
OD2 Contact Stem 100mm


----------



## MGear4817

2010 Giant Defy Advanced 2 with a few upgrades. Still a little heavy at 18.25 lbs, but rides like a dream.


----------



## fishboy316

My new 2012/13 Cevelo S5 set up right!


----------



## MGear4817

fishboy316 said:


> My new 2012/13 Cevelo S5 set up right!


Thats the largest saddle bag I've ever seen on a roadie


----------



## Agent319

Picked up a Schwinn Varsity frame for my wife then outfitted it with Shimano 105 5700 group set and watched her fly down the road. Beautiful bike. 22lb'er


----------



## Troy G

Here's my 2014 Felt AR4. Crappy picture I snapped with the phone just before the first ride.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

MGear4817 said:


> Thats the largest saddle bag I've ever seen on a roadie


Those bags ruined the fine lines on the S5. Think my S2 look better with no bags and carbon wheels.


----------



## primov8

A couple changes.. 3T Tornova Pro, Comp One OT crankset, KMC DLC-black 11 chain, Veloflex Masters(still 50/50 on the gumwalls).
I was going to stick with the previous Fizik green bar tape but going to try a set of Adarga leather bar tape in black.


----------



## SpecializedinNJ

2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert
Ultegra Groupset
Zipp 202 Clinchers
Zipp Contour SL 
Zipp SL Stem
Zipp SL Speed Carbon Water Cages
Cobl-Goblr seat post


----------



## bugly64

2013 Flyxii FLX-FR-322 frame
Ultegra 6700 group
Fizik Antares k:ium
Dura-Ace SP-7410 seat post


----------



## MGear4817

Decided that my bike look kind of ridiculous with the white and red contracting cages and red bar tape. Had been wanting to upgrade from 105 to Ultegra 6800 as well. So here is the new and improved version...

<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## MGear4817

primov8 said:


> I couldn't pass up an amazing deal for a SR11-EPS upgrade kit. I'm still 50/50 on the crankset; may end up back on the Ridley. I'm hoping Campagnolo releases their new over-torque cranksets soon.


That De Rosa is so nice, well done! And even better if you're going to black bar tape. Not that the green looks bad at all.<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## pepckat

*'14 BMC Team Machine SLR02*

My BMC '14 SLR02 (Ultegra 22)....Huge upgrade from '12 BMC Road Racer SL01


----------



## Hapsmo

My two C'Dales


----------



## rjnear

My 2014 Domane 5.2


----------



## Jaap Telder

Update.


----------



## pacific

I recently swapped out my anatomic drops for compact bars. What a difference - Even my cat did a double-take.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Here is my Giant TCR SL


----------



## WoodyBanana

Picked this up off a buddy of mine for pretty cheap, its my first road bike and I'm already itching to upgrade to a new 2014 bike. 

Schwinn Prologue either a 88-89 frame I think
Full Dura Ace groupset


----------



## myhui

Cateye CC-GL50 Stealth 50 mounted on top of front brake using their Zip tie bracket /1602980:









Perfect reading distance even when riding in the drops.


----------



## myhui

Unusually good photo of a common object:


----------



## ChiroVette

Here are some pics of the bike I bought this past Sunday which I also posted in my own bike thread:






















*
I LOVE this freaking seat!*


----------



## Jaap Telder

ChiroVette said:


> Here are some pics of the bike I bought this past Sunday which I also posted in my own bike thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I LOVE this freaking seat!*


Nice bike. The stem is upside down!


----------



## Jaap Telder

Edit.


----------



## Vanquiz




----------



## 2702

12 Allez Apex


----------



## ChiroVette

Jaap Telder said:


> Nice bike. The stem is upside down!


Thanks!

Okay, you're totally going to laugh at me, but what's the stem? And is it bad if its upside-down?


----------



## ChiroVette

Jaap Telder said:


> Update.
> 
> View attachment 296439


Speaking of bikes, I LOVE this one. The blue, white, and black are a great color combo!


----------



## Cni2i

ChiroVette said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Okay, you're totally going to laugh at me, but *what's the stem?* And is it bad if its upside-down?


Not sure if that question was serious or not....but the stem is the "neck" of the bike that attaches your handlebars to your bike's steerer tube. By "upside-down" he means that you can flip your stem around to position yourself in a more aggressive/aero position. Depending on your flexibility level, you may want to leave it the way it is for a more "relaxed" riding position.


----------



## ChiroVette

Cni2i said:


> Not sure if that question was serious or not....but the stem is the "neck" of the bike that attaches your handlebars to your bike's steerer tube. By "upside-down" he means that you can flip your stem around to position yourself in a more aggressive/aero position. Depending on your flexibility level, you may want to leave it the way it is for a more "relaxed" riding position.


Believe it or not, I was dead serious. Though I have been biking for decades, this is the first time I have purchased a high end bike and am almost embarrassingly unfamiliar with the technical ins and outs of bicycles.

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## bvber

ChiroVette said:


> am almost embarrassingly unfamiliar with the technical ins and outs of bicycles.


Google could have helped you there. :idea:


----------



## ChiroVette

bvber said:


> Google could have helped you there. :idea:


Yeah that's all well and good, but since someone, ya know, commented on the pic of my bike, I decided to post it here instead. But, hey, this wouldn't be a message forum without someone such as yourself posting unnecessary irrelevancies because I...wait for it...asked a question of a person based on their comment.

Thanks for playing! rrr:


----------



## arcustic

My all time favourite bike


----------



## arcustic

My 10 days old bike


----------



## mattheis

There are four more hidden behind the car, and two more in the basement... I think we have a problem...


----------



## colnagoG60

mattheis said:


> There are four more hidden behind the car, and two more in the basement... I think we have a problem...


As long as you have enough in the budget to keep the RX7 on the road, you're good.


----------



## ChiroVette

mattheis said:


> There are four more hidden behind the car, and two more in the basement... I think we have a problem...


Okay, admitting you may be in dire need of a 12-Step Program, that is still way cool!


----------



## uyopilot

Behold, the only Liberta ever photographed...


----------



## quikrick1

Behold, The lovely and gracious... Tommasini Tecno


----------



## ghettocop

Road/Gravel/Light Singletrack bike.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## agegroupracer

Storck Visioner... just finished putting it together when I took this pic. At the time pedals were still TBD. Shipping stickers still on the wheels.


----------



## bugly64

agegroupracer said:


> Storck Visioner... just finished putting it together when I took this pic. At the time pedals were still TBD. Shipping stickers still on the wheels.


How do you pedal this beast?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Upgraded my pedals to a set of red Look Keo Classic to match the color scheme.


----------



## agegroupracer

bugly64 said:


> How do you pedal this beast?


With my legs and a spinning motion


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## omair

*Merlin Extralight 98*

My first titanium build


----------



## Toona

My new, yet to be built frame....


----------



## cmtbiz

*2013 Trek Madone 4.7*

* Ultegra Components
* Equipped with a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheelset (700x23 tires)
- 105 10-speed (11-28T)
* Set aside: ROL D'Huez Wheelset (700x25 tires) 
- Ultegra 10-speed (12-30T)
* Speedplay Zero Pedals
* Bontrager DouTrap (Speed/Cadence sensor)
* Bontraget Serano RL saddle


----------



## Shuffleman

MGear4817 said:


> That De Rosa is so nice, well done! And even better if you're going to black bar tape. Not that the green looks bad at all.<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


I love the look. Keep the green tape. It makes the bike.


----------



## Wahlstrøm

Not a pure-blood roadbike, but it is alright for commuting and small trips








Soon I'll get a new full carbon with Di2.. Soon


----------



## frisbie17

2013 Trek Madone 5 series Frame and fork with my own custom Pink Graphics.
Zipp 303/404 Custom Built wheels with Pink Chris King hubs w/vceramic 
bearings and pink nipples.
Zipp Titanium Skewers
Dura Ace 7900 shifters, Derailleurs.
Dura Ace 7900 Cranks with Stages Power Meter
Dura Ace 9010 direct mount front brake,
Bontrager Direct mount Rear brake
Yokozuna Premium Cables
Fizik Aliante Carbon Bradded Saddle. 
Bontrager XXX lite Stem,
ZIPP SL 70 Carbon Aero Bars
Garmin Edge 800 with K-edge mount
Speedplay X2 pedals


Let me know your thoughts of my build.

Thanks
Chris



































































Click Below to make a donation to support my ride.

2014 Tour de Pink East Coast: Mr. Christopher Frisbie - Young Survival Coalition - Tour de Pink


----------



## SundayNiagara

frisbie17 said:


> 2013 Trek Madone 5 series Frame and fork with my own custom Pink Graphics.
> Zipp 303/404 Custom Built wheels with Pink Chris King hubs w/vceramic
> bearings and pink nipples.
> Zipp Titanium Skewers
> Dura Ace 7900 shifters, Derailleurs.
> Dura Ace 7900 Cranks with Stages Power Meter
> Dura Ace 9010 direct mount front brake,
> Bontrager Direct mount Rear brake
> Yokozuna Premium Cables
> Fizik Aliante Carbon Bradded Saddle.
> Bontrager XXX lite Stem,
> ZIPP SL 70 Carbon Aero Bars
> Garmin Edge 800 with K-edge mount
> Speedplay X2 pedals
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts of my build.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> View attachment 298019
> View attachment 298020
> View attachment 298021
> View attachment 298022
> View attachment 298023
> View attachment 298024
> View attachment 298025
> View attachment 298026
> View attachment 298027
> View attachment 298028
> View attachment 298029
> 
> Click Below to make a donation to support my ride.
> 
> 2014 Tour de Pink East Coast: Mr. Christopher Frisbie - Young Survival Coalition - Tour de Pink


Pink nipples? What a novel idea.


----------



## frisbie17

Lol. Yea... right. Lol.


----------



## shifter48

New here and just getting back to biking after 40yrs. Was given this Jamis Comet frame and rear wheel from Paul Uhl, Tristan Uhl's dad. Was one that Tristan had raced back in 2002. Tristan just rode his ass off to 3rd at the BC MTB race. Found the front wheel on Ebay for $75 shipped. Was a Campy guy in the 70's with a Serotta build and decided to get back into it @ 66. Fitted with Campy's Centura Red Carbon groupset. Came in at 17.75lbs


----------



## bugly64

Sweet ride Shifter48; welcome back!


----------



## Wahlstrøm

My new ride:


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Thought Nishiki went bankrupt back in the late 90s?


----------



## 73Chaz

More details over on the Lynskey forum, thought I'd drop in here too. Here's my R230 / Shimano 105, built up by the great people at Mosquito Bikes in London, England:


----------



## dxdgenert

Back to the future... Here is my 2005 Giant TCR Advanced T-Mobile (this was the first TCR Advanced that Giant made). Not as cool as some of the rigs here but it was the cat's pajamas in 2005-07, when I built it.

I bought the frame/fork from the director of engineering at Trek bicycles, some years ago. Apparently, Trek was conducting some testing of competitor's frames and this was one of the samples. I'm sure she would have some great stories, if she could talk! Maybe, Lance gave her a spin to see what his rival Ullrich was taking into the tour!

Yes, it is a triple. Eww, gross! I know. However, there were a few times when I was in Boulder, CO that I was very happy that it was available.

Shimano Ultegra 6603 drive-train with Dura Ace 7803 front derailleur and 9000 bottom bracket. Speedplay X3 pedals round things out.

Ritchey WCS stem, carbon bars and seat post make up the cockpit. I ride a Fizik Arione saddle but would love to pick up a cheap Selle San Marco Concor Light in black/magenta!

Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels and Continental Grand Prix tires. I know, they are red but they were cheap and they are GREAT tires. When they wear out, I'll put on the black pair that I have waiting.

It weighs approximately 16-16.25 lbs.

That sums it up. This thing is an absolute joy to ride. Crisp, precise and quick are the words that come to mind. Yes, I get tons of weird looks riding it. Yes, people think it is women's bike. Yes, people ask if it was a prize from a T-Mobile contest. Some people get it, some people don't.


----------



## frisbie17

Nice bike. I love it. Very cool. I don't have a problem with triples. There are times when I am riding hills that I think I want one. Your going to love the new shifters. 

Here is my baby with your new shifters. As you can see. I don't ride junk. You will be very happy with the purchase. 

Post you Bike Pics Here! ! - Page 25


----------



## Tachycardic

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Thought Nishiki went bankrupt back in the late 90s?


I believe the Nishiki name lives on in Europe, and you can only get new Nishikis in certain European countries. It's not the same as the Japanese Nishiki of the 1980s and earlier.


----------



## Jestupinan

My new solace 20


----------



## berndrea

here's my titanium xacd 54
Easton SL90 Fork
Chris King Headset
Sram RED Shifters/Cranks
Sram Force Front and Rear Derailleurs
Sram Red Cassette
Zero Gravity Brakeset
KMC Gold SL Chain
Mavic Ksyrium SL ES Wheelset
(Zipp 303 for the nice days)
Generic Full Carbon Bars/Stem/Seat Post
Selle SMP Pro Saddle
Speedplay X2 Titanium Pedals

Some days it weighs 15.8lbs, most days it weighs 16.1


----------



## Special Eyes

Less than 3 weeks old, here is my Colnago CX Zero Disc with Di2.


----------



## arai_speed

Special Eyes said:


> Less than 3 weeks old, here is my Colnago CX Zero Disc with Di2.


Soooo pretty!


----------



## WetWillie

OMG, looking goooooood!!!


----------



## arai_speed

Here is my bike - new tires


----------



## Pontimax

*My Diamond Back Podium*

Wanted to pass along a few photos of my bike. She is well-maintained, quiet, and a blast to ride. Plan on getting into a new frame next summer and do a parts migration. This is what she is made from:

Boyd Vitesse wheels
Challenge Strada 25
Michelin Air Comp tubes
DA 7901 chain
Praxis 50/34
Far and Near chainring bolts
Hawk Racing BB30
FSA SL-K Light crank
DA PD 9000 pedals
BXP pads
Ritchey carbon post
Selle Italia saddle
Woodman seat collar and Ti skewers
Ritchey C260 stem 120mm
FSA carbon headset spacers
KCNC top cap
POP cassette lockring
Jagwire Pro Road cableset
Prologo One Touch
Ultegra 6700

Size 60cm. 17lbs without bidons.


----------



## cmtbiz

Upgraded with Easton Aero EC90 Carbon Handle bar


----------



## MiguePropelSL

My Giant Propel Advanced SL (size XS)
Sram Force 22 Groupset w/red 22 chain
Sram S60 Wheelset
Giant Contact SLR stem (100mm)
Giant Contact SLR Aero Handlebar
Fizik Arione VS (kium) 
Fizik Superlight Handlebar tape
Look Keo Blade Cabon Pedals
Giant Lumen Aero Tail Light
Schwalbe Lugano Tires (soon to be changed)
Elite Custom Race Bottle Cage


----------



## Vanquiz

MiguePropelSL said:


> My Giant Propel Advanced SL (size XS)
> Sram Force 22 Groupset w/red 22 chain
> Sram S60 Wheelset
> Giant Contact SLR stem (100mm)
> Giant Contact SLR Aero Handlebar
> Fizik Arione VS (kium)
> Fizik Superlight Handlebar tape
> Look Keo Blade Cabon Pedals
> Giant Lumen Aero Tail Light
> Schwalbe Lugano Tires (soon to be changed)
> Elite Custom Race Bottle Cage


Brrrrrrr, this bike is coldly super sexy


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Vanquiz said:


> Brrrrrrr, this bike is coldly super sexy


Thanks!! I try to get pro look... well just the frame make all the work haahahaha..


----------



## junior1210

I'll throw my cheap steel here as well.


----------



## Vanquiz

View attachment 299420

View attachment 299421


----------



## john11f

*My '09 Eriksen*

With all EDGE components recently upgraded to a Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 11-speed group set.


----------



## john11f

*my eriksen*


----------



## mik_git

mattheis said:


> There are four more hidden behind the car, and two more in the basement... I think we have a problem...


Nice RX7


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

mattheis said:


> There are four more hidden behind the car, and two more in the basement... I think we have a problem...


Nice Nashbar bike racks! I have one myself which I double up as a workstand.


----------



## Corenfa

Here's mine:

Mine is equipped with:
FSA Headset
FSA 80mm stem
Zipp Service Course SL 44cm bars
SRAM Force Gruppo
FSA SLK Carbon Seatpost
Specialized Romin Pro Saddle (seatpost and saddle pictured are different, but I'm currently riding the Spec/FSA combo)
Zipp Firecrest 303 CC wheels
Specialized bottle cages
Jagwire cables

Total weight as described above 15lb, 10oz.


----------



## SROC3

Here's my 2014 Trek Domane 5.2 
- Full Ultegra 6800 Group / 11spd
- Ultegra 6800 pedals
- WTB Devo seat
- FSA K-Force Compact Carbon bars 
- Arundel carbon side-loader cage
- Dura Ace chain
- Trek Ceramic BB upgrade
- Dura Ace 9000 C50 Carbon Alu Clinchers

Size 50cm. 16.5 lbs.


----------



## rideorglide

Home built from parts (for long torso, short arms, short inseam T-Rex with a creaky balky neck ... hence the tall stem).

Bike was glowing after the ride, maybe because it was so darn hot out there, or maybe it just had fun.


----------



## High Gear




----------



## High Gear




----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Maglore

My new 49cm Scott Foil HMX Team Issue, which I built up last week with 6870 Di2. The wheels are only RS11s, while I'm waiting for some handbuilts.


----------



## obed

all mid to entry level, but they make me feel good riding...


----------



## 06SpiceRed

Underwent a couple late season changes 

New Saddle and postion
Reynolds Strike (Race)
Zipp 30s (Training/Climbing)


----------



## majbuzz

Nice looking bike!


----------



## cyclintruckin

Here is my latest creation. I converted my old Scott Sportster P6 hybrid into a fat tire road bike, cyclocross, monstercross, drop bar 29'er whatever ya wanna call it. I call it the beast.

Before.......
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/03112012064.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/03112012064.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 03112012064.jpg"/></a>

After.......
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/scottconversion3_zps809690f1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/scottconversion3_zps809690f1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo scottconversion3_zps809690f1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/scottconversion5_zpsf0be35d8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/scottconversion5_zpsf0be35d8.jpg" border="0" alt="scott rear view photo scottconversion5_zpsf0be35d8.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/scottconversion7_zps927e16a2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/scottconversion7_zps927e16a2.jpg" border="0" alt="scott front view photo scottconversion7_zps927e16a2.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/scottconversion2_zps78f9e71b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/scottconversion2_zps78f9e71b.jpg" border="0" alt="problem solvers cross clamp pulley photo scottconversion2_zps78f9e71b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/scottconversion6_zpsc494f1d6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/scottconversion6_zpsc494f1d6.jpg" border="0" alt="105 rd photo scottconversion6_zpsc494f1d6.jpg"/></a>


----------



## cyclintruckin

My Original first build with a few updates officially calling it done. 

2008 Masi Alare

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/Masifinal12_zps1eb89511.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/Masifinal12_zps1eb89511.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Masifinal12_zps1eb89511.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/Masifinal11_zps2f1a5a6b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/Masifinal11_zps2f1a5a6b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Masifinal11_zps2f1a5a6b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/Masifinal10_zps62119637.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/Masifinal10_zps62119637.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Masifinal10_zps62119637.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/Masifinal8_zps8675b2e6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/Masifinal8_zps8675b2e6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Masifinal8_zps8675b2e6.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/Masifinal3_zps3b0f3882.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/Masifinal3_zps3b0f3882.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Masifinal3_zps3b0f3882.jpg"/></a>
<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/Masifinal5_zpsf3c33b67.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/Masifinal5_zpsf3c33b67.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Masifinal5_zpsf3c33b67.jpg"/></a>


----------



## cyclintruckin

obed said:


> all mid to entry level, but they make me feel good riding...



That is all that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Supha

*S-Works Tarmac 2015 Build*

Hi there, check out my new S-Works Tarmac 2015 build...

Satin Black frame
DA Di2 (mid-compact 36-52)
Roval CLX60
Zipp SL Sprint Stem
S-works Aerofly bars
Fizik Antares Kium Versus
Custom headset cap and decals
Garmin Vector

Cheers,
C


----------



## cmtbiz

With Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR


----------



## GarminEdge705

FM098
61cm
View attachment 299910

View attachment 299911

View attachment 299912


----------



## flyingdutch11

My new ride 2009 Scott Addict r4


----------



## tihsepa

Mine.


----------



## flyingdutch11

My new (to me!) 2009 Scott Addict r4


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Added a few upgrades since June...Sram Red front and rear derailleur, Cateye Nano plus headlight and new Vittoria Rubino Pro tires.


----------



## WetWillie

Wilier Cento Uno 2014


----------



## Popnwheelies

*Just finished mini Schwinn Varsity with 1"thread less fork and aluminum seat post*

Something I have been working on for my daughter, 26" wheels with Hutchinson 1" tires were basis, nuvinci rear hub to teach her about gearing . . . I went a little crazy painting it and clearing over the decals. The toughest part was finding a 650c 1" fork, piecing together the headset for the weird Schwinn sizing and the seat post, I wanted aluminum after all the effort.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Love the neon/fluorescent green color...remind me of Trek's early 90's color scheme.


----------



## cyclintruckin

Popnwheelies said:


> Something I have been working on for my daughter, 26" wheels with Hutchinson 1" tires were basis, nuvinci rear hub to teach her about gearing . . . I went a little crazy painting it and clearing over the decals. The toughest part was finding a 650c 1" fork, piecing together the headset for the weird Schwinn sizing and the seat post, I wanted aluminum after all the effort.


I like it ! Good job, hope she rides it with pride.


----------



## LoAl

Here is my disc brake road bike.
Brakes Rear and Front: Sram S700 with rotor Alligator Wind Cutter 140mm
Cables: gear Alligator I-Link, brakes Sram S700
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11/27 10-speed
Chain: KMC X10SL gold 
Crankset: Cannondale Hollogram SL with Chainring Sram 50/34
Derailleur Front: Sram Red
Derailleur Rear: Sram Red
Frame and Fork: Yishunbike FM145 size 54
Handle Bar: no brand from Flyxii
Headset: Neco with cap and nut carbonTi
Pedals: Look Keo Ti
Quick Releases: CarbonTi
Seat Post: no brand
Seat Clamp: CarbonTi
Saddle: Cycle King
Shifter: Sram S700
Stem: Extralite OC Road 110mm 8°
Tire Front and Rear: Tufo Tubular Elite Ride 25
Wheel set (Front): Circus Monkey 24 Hole Yishunbike 50mm rim
Wheel set (Rear): Circus Monkey 28 Hole Yishunbike 50mm rim

Weight: 6650 g


----------



## rideorglide

Woah, thing of beauty. Nice job LoAL.
*wipes drool*

Same old bike here, made from components, still rides nice, now with my "old man with creaky neck stem" ... glowing a after a recent ride


----------



## LoAl

rideorglide said:


> Woah, thing of beauty. Nice job LoAL.
> *wipes drool*


Thanks!!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Here is the TCR ISP Giant Advanced SL Ultegra DI2 Mavic Kayrium SLR wheelset


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Also anyone know if this frame would accept 25c tyres?


----------



## crowaan

dudigrinfeld said:


> Also anyone know if this frame would accept 25c tyres?


Probably, most bikes can.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

dudigrinfeld said:


> Also anyone know if this frame would accept 25c tyres?


Don't take other people's word for it. Do your own measurement with a ruler or tape measurer. I know my S2 fork don't have enough clearance for tire bigger than 700x23.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

What the measurement I need to have to know there is enough clearness


----------



## Karlyn

Here's a pic of my new three week old bike.


----------



## High Gear

You know I was positive after looking at the clearance of my 23's that a 25 would fit. Low and behold they do. Before and after.

















RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Don't take other people's word for it. Do your own measurement with a ruler or tape measurer. I know my S2 fork don't have enough clearance for tire bigger than 700x23.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

It might look that way since it's before pre-load. Have you consider if the tire will compact and balloon outward sideway which could potential rub again your fork? Would hate to see it the tire scrub the paint off inside part of the fork.

For margin of error, I would say 25mm + at least 3mm side and top clearance on all side. Thus the distance between the inside leg of the fork need to be 31mm or greater. Otherwise, good luck play Russian Roulette.


----------



## High Gear

Good point RR. I will go for a short test ride. I'll probably put a 23 back on the front. If the rim goes out, the bike will be Un rideable. 




RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> It might look that way since it's before pre-load. Have you consider if the tire will compact and balloon outward sideway which could potential rub again your fork? Would hate to see it the tire scrub the paint off inside part of the fork.
> 
> For margin of error, I would say 25mm + at least 3mm side and top clearance on all side. Thus the distance between the inside leg of the fork need to be 31mm or greater. Otherwise, good luck play Russian Roulette.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Does anyone can recommend about the riding on the 25c vs the 23c. Does it make a huge difference in rolling resistance griping and ride feeling?


----------



## pacific

same bike, but now with more zipp:


----------



## Camilo

2010 or 2011 Felt ZC frame built with Sram Red, etc.

~1986 Sannino frame built with 9 and 10 speed Dura Ace and SIS shifters, and other "modern" parts.

Mid-2000's Jamis Nova Pro frame re-built with miscellaneous parts to serve as a nice commuter sometimes with studded tires


----------



## mattheis

Moto Ti


----------



## Duane Behrens

I've got a carbon bike. But I don't ride it much anymore. 
Turns out, I like steel better. Can't even explain why - I just do.
Here's my 30-year old Super Course.
Maybe it's the chrome.


----------



## zam1r

My Lovely Bike


----------



## rideorglide

pacific said:


> I recently swapped out my anatomic drops for compact bars. What a difference - Even my cat did a double-take.


Yep, coming into my last build, I knew ahead of time I wanted wider, shallower/compact handlebars. to accommodate my creaky neck, shoulders and, 'erm slightly shorter T-rex arms.

!6.5 lb-er w/Campy Chorus/Centaur mix 
and I think the bars, if I remember correctly are the hated by some FSA short & shallow wing pro's


----------



## silkroad

mattheis said:


> Moto Ti


Nice bike.


----------



## Maglore

A few changes over the past few weeks; The 80m stem has been replaced for a 90mm item and is now slammed as much as possible. The 143mm Toupe Pro has been swapped out for a Prologo Nago Evo CPC.

Biggest change is that my hand builts arrived yesterday; Archetype H Plus Son rims, laced to Miche Primato hubs with Sapim Lazer spokes, 20h 24h. Tubeless Schwalbe One 23s. The wheels aren't that light, but they feel super stiff and responsive.



P.S. Sorry for the small sprocket/small chainring faux pas.


----------



## mattheis

Couple more:


----------



## ScooterSeattle

This is my first post and I want to say hi to all of you. I have been a member since 2005, but never really had anything interesting to say.

I wanted to post some information on my lasted steed (I've build a few). Before you say anything, yes it is a 20 inch wheel bike, but I am pretty darn short and it provides me with nice stand over clearance. I know it is not for everyone, but I am enjoying it so far (two days).

The complete rig:
* Cannondale Hooligan frame/fork
* Sram Force Groupset (shifters, derailleurs, cranks, bottom bracket)
* Avid BB7 Road SL disc brakes
* 3T Ergonova Team Stealth bars
* Lizard Skin bar tape
* Thomson Elite X4 Stem 
* Thompson Elite seat post
* Fizik Kurve seat
* Fizik tool bag
* Cannondale wheels (for now)
* Schwalbe Kojak 20x1.35 tires
* Speedplay Frog pedals
* Jagwire Road Pro cables
* Cane Creek Headset (for now) 
* Garmin Edge 500 computer
* Planet Bike fenders (yes, this is a year-round rider)
* NiteRider lumina 650 front light
* NiteRider Solas tail light


----------



## sadisticnoob

This is my bike

Reacto 905 after jumping over from the cervelo S1


----------



## 73Chaz

mattheis said:


> Couple more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of this bike. Lynskey I presume? What's the build etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mattheis

73Chaz said:


> Love the look of this bike. Lynskey I presume? What's the build etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I wish. It's a Moto Fantom Ti.
Ritchey / Rival / FSA


----------



## robt57

*Old/new/old as SS*

I had this Strong made in 2000. My main bike for over a decade, 9 speed D/A then a 10 Speed D/A upgrade in 2012. Top pic prior to the December 2013 revamp.

Then I got a plastic bike 2013 [second pic] and the Strong sat until winter 2013. 

But My Strong needed love and use, so fixed er up with some new wheels and less gears. [Last Pic] She sit like that now, for early season use. She got 300 miles in January 2014, the most I have ridden a bike in a January in my life... In love with her still/again. Carl welds tubes together among the best! Always glad I choose to have the decals not under the clear coat. Whenever Carl redoes his decal art, I upgrade it again. 

BTW; look close at the scale the Scott is hanging from. 13.8 with speedplay steel spindles and one bottle cage. 61CM too. 

EDIT: Added last picture of Strong in 2000 when first built up for completeness.


----------



## shifter48

Was given this 2002 Jamis Comet comp series frame with a Mavic Elite rear wheel. Put a Compy Centaur Carbon Red groupset on it with a Mavic Elite front wheel I got off Ebay. Bike runs smooth. Weights alittle less than 18lbs. Will have to find a better place to photograph it.


----------



## robt57

shifter48 said:


> Put a Compy Centua Red groupset on it



WHAT! LOL, Campy Centaur Red/Blk Groupo. Not seen one in person.
Looks like a serious DownTubeBeam there.  Bet that frame lacks nothing in the stiffness dept.


----------



## shifter48

robt57 said:


> WHAT! LOL, Campy Centaur Red/Blk Groupo. Not seen one in person.
> Looks like a serious DownTubeBeam there.  Bet that frame lacks nothing in the stiffness dept.


Don't know why it says that. I went to edit it and it says group set. Also, I try to open tread and go to last and the post doesn't show up...not even your reply.


----------



## tk1971

Just finished this tonight with gum hoods:



Next... a Litespeed Teramo frame I couldn't resist but getting.


----------



## Guerciotti

Here is my 84 Guerciotti Columbus SLX, just built it with all Campy parts; Chorus FD, crank and brakes with a SR rear D. All parts were bought used from Ebay, pretty cool huh. Total cost was $1900 including new powder coating and re-chrome of the forks.


----------



## Guerciotti

Better Picture to see the crank side


----------



## Guerciotti

AJS said:


> Sorry guys, I collect high-end audio, not bikes as much anymore.
> 
> BTW - all those 'nago's and not a single CT2 in the bunch.  Also, where are so many other's (some of my faves) like certain Moser's, Ridley's, Pegoretti's, older Gitane's & Raleigh's, 'Roo's, Litespeed Appalachian's & Palmares', Ritchey Swiss Cross, etc?? Not that what's been posted aren't excellent looking rigs, but...
> 
> C'mon folks - this is a ROADIE site!! Let's see _more_ bikes!
> 
> Already posted my ride too many times lately, but I'll post it the way it looks right now practicing yoga (2003 Raleigh Professional):
> .
> .



Here is my recently built Guerciotti, now this should be something you appreciate. It has all Campy....


----------



## TricrossRich

My Venge.










My Tricross Elite Disc


----------



## config

TricrossRich said:


> My Venge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tricross Elite Disc


Wow - very nice pics!


----------



## TricrossRich

config said:


> Wow - very nice pics!


Thanks.


----------



## Phildog

Finished building this about 2 weeks ago...

2010 Kestrel Talon



























And my Trek Y-22...


----------



## thisisbenji

Just put this guy together this morning.


----------



## mchu004

2014 Cannondale Slice 5
DSCF2012-1 by mchu004, on Flickr

2015 BMC SLR01 Ultegra
DSC_3321-5 by mchu004, on Flickr


----------



## TricrossRich

mchu004 said:


> 2014 Cannondale Slice 5
> DSCF2012-1 by mchu004, on Flickr
> 
> 2015 BMC SLR01 Ultegra
> DSC_3321-5 by mchu004, on Flickr


Beautiful bikes and great pics.


----------



## thisisbenji

Love the BMC.


----------



## zipp2001

Taking the TT Bike out in the snow.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Looks like you need to bust out the skis instead. You in CO?


----------



## Sleekride

Maiden voyage. Love this BMC GF01 disc.


----------



## SunnyHouTX

Picked this up this morning for $500:



2011 Fetish Panna, 18 lbs


----------



## asherstash1

come on guys we must have had some new bikes for Christmas, or comp upgrades at least?!


----------



## MGear4817

My new TCX


----------



## CliveDS

New Cross bike for me #stoked


----------



## SunnyHouTX

CliveDS said:


> New Cross bike for me #stoked
> 
> View attachment 303066


Love it!


----------



## cmtbiz

Trek Domane


----------



## laertejr

my road bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## JLLNet

My 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3


----------



## K Dub Cycle

2014 Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Naked


----------



## cale262




----------



## robt57

*City trekker/winter/rain Disc Roubaix complete*

Got it Late 2014 leftover 25% off. It was Sora 9 speed originally.

7800 went on like day two. Had a barely used DA10 speed group, no 11 speed aspirations for me. Just popped on the new wheels Saturday which I shopped for the parts slowly and with care not to spend too too much money. Was able to keep the spokes/rims/hubs parts cost to about 400.00 and happy about that.

6750 compact 34/50 and 7800 STI and Rear DR. Front DR is Ultegra, but I got a 7800 to pop on and have not bothered to do so yet.

Wheels XTR M965 New Old Stock Hub set [last of the TI axle and larger ball bearings] The new Pacenti SL25 Disc only rims, a combo of Sapim Race and Laser Spokes. Ice Tech Rotors, and a fresh set of 25C Vittoria Pave CG sneakers. Oh, and a new 6700 12-30 Cassette.


What a porker compared to my Scott Addict LTD!!


----------



## jfaas

I call this the wall of irony. The newest edition is on the upper right. Lemond Buenos Aires updated with Athena 11 speed and an Archetype wheel build.


----------



## Jaap Telder

My old Dogma 60.1


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Old-Bikes

*Guru Praemio*

my new bike, custom Guru Praemio:







I still have to get fitted, cut the steerer and get the matching Deda stem.


----------



## Special Eyes

My 2014 Moots Vamoots Disc Road. I built it up from the frame a couple of months ago. DT Swiss RC 38 C DB carbon clinchers, Shimano Ultegra Di2 with R785 hydraulic disc brakes, SRAM 11-30 Powerglide cassette, Lynskey Ti seat post, Zipp Service Course SL bars, Ti stem, spacers and seatpost clamp, Chris King headset, Toupe Pro saddle. Very comfortable and sweet ride.


----------



## mchu004

Changed the stem to a 110mm/-6 and finally got the steerer tube cut

DSC_5122-1 by mchu004, on Flickr


----------



## frisbie17

Updated for 2015. 
Moved to Dura Ace Di2. Enve 6.7 Wheels with Chris Kings.


----------



## mbollman

Here is a picture of my wife's 2014 CIOCC Morpho. It is built up with a Shimano Dura- Ace Di2 groupset,full ENVE components (handlebar, stem & seatpost) along with ENVE 3.4 wheels rolling on DTSWISS 240 hubs.


----------



## frisbie17

mbollman said:


> Here is a picture of my wife's 2014 CIOCC Morpho. It is built up with a Shimano Dura- Ace Di2 groupset,full ENVE components (handlebar, stem & seatpost) along with ENVE 3.4 wheels rolling on DTSWISS 240 hubs.
> 
> View attachment 303661


Very nice bike. Hope she loves it.


----------



## mimason

nice chooch


----------



## frisbie17

Bike Details
2013 Trek Madone 5 series Frame and fork.
Enve Custom Built wheels with Chris King R45 hubs w/ceramic bearings.
Dura Ace 9070 Di2 shifters, Di2 Derailleurs.
Dura Ace 9000 Cranks with Stages Power Meter
Dura Ace 9010 direct mount front brake,
Bontrager Emonda Direct mount Rear brake (Dura Ace will not clear my power meter. Much improved from the Bontrager addition that came on the bike). 
Fizik Aliante Carbon Bradded Saddle. 
Bontrager XXX like Stem,
ZIPP SL 70 Carbon Aero Bars
Garmin Edge 1000 with K-edge XL mount
Speedplay X2 pedals


----------



## frisbie17

Bike Details
2013 Trek Madone 5 series Frame and fork.
Enve Custom Built wheels with Chris King R45 hubs w/ceramic bearings.
Dura Ace 9070 Di2 shifters, Di2 Derailleurs.
Dura Ace 9000 Cranks with Stages Power Meter
Dura Ace 9010 direct mount front brake,
Bontrager Emonda Direct mount Rear brake (Dura Ace will not clear my power meter. Much improved from the Bontrager addition that came on the bike). 
Fizik Aliante Carbon Bradded Saddle. 
Bontrager XXX like Stem,
ZIPP SL 70 Carbon Aero Bars
Garmin Edge 1000 with K-edge XL mount
Speedplay X2 pedals


----------



## LONDON-GUY

Lewis Hamilton tribute bike


----------



## bugly64

*new wheels*

I just got these new 88mm wheels on my R-041.
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/bbrace/media/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_0186_zpsspgt7c6e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/bbrace/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_0186_zpsspgt7c6e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0186_zpsspgt7c6e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## glenn

2015 Trek Emonda SLR Project One - Sram Red 22 - Zipp 303


----------



## TricrossRich

my bikes..

2015 Specialized Venge Pro









2015 Specialized Allez Comp









2013 Specialized Tricross Elite Disc









some bikes I've photographed for friends

2013 Scott Foil 30









2011 Specialized Tarmac SL2 Comp









2015 BMC TMR01


----------



## shownotfound

Man, nice bikes, and you are a heck of a great photographer! The out of focus backgrounds REALLY make the details on the frames pop.


----------



## TricrossRich

shownotfound said:


> Man, nice bikes, and you are a heck of a great photographer! The out of focus backgrounds REALLY make the details on the frames pop.


Thanks... that's a combination of a few factors. 
1. Shooting with a large aperture, gives a very shallow depth of field. Most of these were shot at either f/2.8 or f/2.0, depending on which lens I used.

2. Shooting with a telephoto lens (anything above 100mm in 35mm format) results in compression of the subject. The shot of my Tricross was done with a Canon 135 f/2.0L on a Canon 5DkIII and the others were all shot with a Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II on the same body.


----------



## crank1979

New wheels...


----------



## mik_git

hmmm, that moots looks familiar...

here's mine...far too good a bike for me, but anyhoo


----------



## aclinjury

LONDON-GUY said:


> View attachment 303705
> 
> 
> Lewis Hamilton tribute bike


interesting, so who made the frame?


----------



## aclinjury

TricrossRich said:


> my bikes..
> 
> 2015 Specialized Venge Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Specialized Allez Comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Specialized Tricross Elite Disc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some bikes I've photographed for friends
> 
> 2013 Scott Foil 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL2 Comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 BMC TMR01



That's a lot of bikes! I'm conjecturing that there may be at least one that will go for weeks without being touched.


----------



## robt57

aclinjury said:


> That's a lot of bikes! I'm conjecturing that there may be at least one that will go for weeks without being touched.


I am going to speculate on one thing. Those pics are so good he must make a great living as a photographer that he can afford that hedonistic steed stable. 

Depth of field, is that called?


----------



## MoPho

TCR_2 by Morgan J Segal Photography, on Flickr


2 by Morgan J Segal Photography, on Flickr


_MJS7287 by Morgan J Segal Photography, on Flickr



.


----------



## Jaap Telder




----------



## Sweet Lew

Got a great deal on a Foundry Ratchet frame\Whisky No. 7 fork. Completed the build last week. 

Sram Force 22 gruppo
FSA SL-K stem
FSA SL-K post
FSA Gossamer Wing bars
H Plus Son Archetype rims
White Industries T-11 hubs
Shimano 105 pedals
Brooks Cambium saddle
FSA SL-K cages


----------



## jrstegeman

Got a good deal on a 2013 Bianchi Oltre XR frame. Built it up with Campy Super Record 11 EPS and Powertap Amp 50 wheelset.


----------



## SixPackABS

Trek Madone 5.2 2013


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian

Thought I would post my Trek Domane on the Huntington Beach Life Guard tower, the turn around point for many of our rides...


----------



## Corenfa

jrstegeman said:


> Got a good deal on a 2013 Bianchi Oltre XR frame. Built it up with Campy Super Record 11 EPS and Powertap Amp 50 wheelset.


Stunning!!!


----------



## laurido92

My first road bike in over 30 years. I know it's not the best but it's good enough for my needs. So far I have upgraded the pedals, saddle, water bottle cage, installed a bike computer, and under the seat bag.


----------



## Major_Clanger

Newly completed summer bike. Emme2 frameset (handbuilt by Bottecchia in Italy, not Far East) and 2015 Campag Chorus groupset. 6.82kg including pedals, Garmin and bottle cage. Not sure in the States, but this is a very rare frameset in the UK. Hope you like it.....


----------



## mimason




----------



## CliveDS

That's just cool


----------



## Streetking

My latest purchase...


----------



## GKSki

Pinarello Gavia Colubus TSX with Campagnolo Chorus and Cinelli cockpit.







Bianchi Intenso 105

Position setups are identical but having a little trouble getting used to the compact crank and bars.


----------



## Travis Bickel

There are 9 of them there including a Raleigh Grand Sports, Merckx MX Leader, Colnago Master Piu, Fuso, Tommaso, Pinarello Record, Tom Ritchey?, Centurion Ironman 'Miami Vice', Bridgestone RB-1. The newest is a '92.


----------



## Ruckus99ss




----------



## coresare




----------



## sw150

*Picture*


----------



## cohiba7777

*Changes for 2015*

Changes to my Mootsie for 2015 - went with the Moots post and stem and a new Prologo saddle -


----------



## wgscott

coresare said:


>



I'm not quite sure, but could we be seeing a violation of the bike must cost more than the car rule?


----------



## coresare

wgscott said:


> I'm not quite sure, but could we be seeing a violation of the bike must cost more than the car rule?


Guilty as charged, but I don't have many places to lean the bike haha.


----------



## coresare

wgscott said:


> I'm not quite sure, but could we be seeing a violation of the bike must cost more than the car rule?


Guilty as charged, but I don't have many places to lean the bike haha


----------



## Brittster

My 1972 Schwinn Paramount chrome P15-9, all original except tires.


----------



## Wahlstrøm

Finally as I want it to look.. Only frame and FD, RD og STI levers (6770) are from the start.. All other part have been upgraded.. Used or from sale..

Zipp handlebar and stem, Vuka sprint and SL145
Ritchey super logic seat post
Fizik Arione R3 carbon saddle
6750 compact crank
6800 brakes 
Zipp 404 wheelset
Conti Gatorskin 25mm tubes
Look Keo Max 2 pedals
Ultegra 10s 12-25 cassette
Standard Ultegra chain


----------



## crank1979

Streetking said:


> My latest purchase...


I'm not so keen on some of the parts but it is a great looking bike.


----------



## Wahlstrøm

mimason said:


>


Italian art.. Love Pinarello, and the Enve's..


----------



## fyberglass

Litespeed Ti


----------



## Wahlstrøm

fyberglass said:


> Litespeed Ti
> 
> View attachment 306197


Damn...


----------



## nismosr

updated to 2015 Campagnolo SR components.


----------



## chaz44




----------



## Chucky

2014 Scott Solace 20


----------



## Krank19

Duplicate


----------



## Krank19

Cannondale SuperSix EVO SRAM Red 22


VeloVie Vitesse 500 SRAM Red 22


----------



## aclinjury

^ RBR pic posting awesomeness strikes again!


----------



## bvber

Krank19 said:


> Cannondale SuperSix EVO SRAM Red 22
> View attachment 306690
> 
> 
> VeloVie Vitesse 500 SRAM Red 22
> View attachment 306691


Images won't show.


----------



## Krank19

bvber said:


> Images won't show.


Cannondale SuperSix EVO Red



VeloVie Vitesse 500 SRAM Red


----------



## Ayers Garage

Craigslist frame and mail order components from the U.K. Not old enough to be old school but certainly not modern either. I guess I'm "mid school". 



















since these photos I've installed Velocity Deep V with Shimano hubs


----------



## ls1togo

Mine.....


----------



## k.d.nichols1

My 2014 Wilier gtr. Currently in Italy but will be moving to Texas soon.


----------



## mchu004

Just got some new Zipp 202FCs for my 2015 BMC SLR01

DSC_2325-1 by mchu004, on Flickr


----------



## coresare

Lookin good!


----------



## laurido92

Well I sold the Motobecane and upgraded to this 2013 Fuji Roubaix 1.5. Loving this bike and having a lot of fun on it.


----------



## smokva

Two De Rosas


----------



## smokva

Dont understand why it came out upside down...original pic is oriented correctly


----------



## JKCRB

My new steed. Jack Kane high mod Nighthawk SL. Shimano Dura Ace 9000 gruppo and wheels.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That must be Australia?


----------



## chirobike

*Bmc tmr01 usa*

BMC TMR01 USA

Dura-Ace
Rotor w/P2M
ShimanoPRO Stealth EVO
Fulcrum ZERO


----------



## xml-2277




----------



## terbennett

My 2015 Cannondale CAAD10. It's the Incycle Team 58cm frameset with Dura Ace 9000 shifters, derailleurs and brakes. Also has the Cannondale C1 cockpit (not the lightest stuff but very light nonetheless and durable), Fizik Arione Cx (swapping for an Selle San Marcos soon), Si Hollowgram compact crank (swapping soon for DuraAce 9000) and Ksyrium Elite S wheel kit. This pic was taken outside the shop after I purchased her, but the bike currently weighs in at 16.48 lbs with Dura Ace pedals, two Cannondale aluminum water bottle cages and Garmin 500 computer.


----------



## Chucky

New Foil is finally done.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## j73

Focus Cayo evo 3.0 full Sram 2013


----------



## Chucky

2015 Foil 10 Dura Ace, Ultegra shifters & brakes, Reynolds Assault clinchers. Love the lines of this bike awesome ride.


----------



## Chucky

Brittster said:


> My 1972 Schwinn Paramount chrome P15-9, all original except tires.
> View attachment 306175


LOVE this bike, beautiful; belongs on a wall it's an art piece. I had a black Paramount back in the day; lusted after this one when it came out


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## gabriel94565

My recently built Lynskey Backroad


----------



## TmB123

2013 S-Works Roubaix SL4 - DuraAce 9000 - Zipp 202FC/404FS


----------



## Chucky

2015 Solace 10


----------



## Chucky

*Sorry for the duplicates*

Sorry for the duplicates; didn't see my pics when I was looking through the forum


----------



## vagabondcyclist

2014 Fuji Altamira.


----------



## Chucky

Which one today?


----------



## Chucky

Why get a stealthy aero frame and bog it down with all that luggage???


----------



## Chucky

Where did my posts go?


----------



## jaske5

Show off. Actually really nice. What stands are you using?


Chucky said:


> Which one today?


----------



## Chucky

Thank you very much. The three road bikes are on the pictured Bikehand rear hub stand ($30 on Amazon) and the MTB is on a Feedback Sports bicycle storage stand ($40 on Amazon). Much prefer the Bikehand stands; even works great with the 29er MTB.


----------



## DaveT

*A Bucket list thing: 1st self-made frame and fork.*

Something I've wanted to do for years! Spent a week with a builder, learning, cutting, mitering, brazing, bending, filing and cleaning. Just finished, waiting for its maiden voyage.


----------



## pittsey

TmB123 said:


> 2013 S-Works Roubaix SL4 - DuraAce 9000 - Zipp 202FC/404FC


Uhhh, those are 404 Firestrikes, not FC. You don't know you have super awesome wheels?


----------



## TmB123

pittsey said:


> Uhhh, those are 404 Firestrikes, not FC. You don't know you have super awesome wheels?


Haha, I'm well aware of what they are, just a typo, have corrected it now, thanks, and yes, they are super awesome wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Krank19

1st self-built titanium frame set. Weighing in at 17lbs for the time being...


----------



## MtKuna




----------



## Doktorbobby

Hey, new to the forum. Was drawn here whilst researching Ritchey Logic frames.

Here is my Custom Talbot Frameworks Dalsnibba, with carbon ISP. Dura Ace (9070 Di2, and Reynolds Assault wheels. (Sadly crashed an written off, but replacement frame has just been finished, I just need to paint it and build it.)










And here is my newly acquired Ritchey Road Logic that I have resprayed. 










Cheers!


----------



## Rokh Hard

Police renew appeal for cyclists to protect personal information on ride-sharing sites - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Scruffy

*Giant TCR Advanced 2008*










































































My Giant TCR Advanced 2008 1 X 10 set up
Sram Rival levers + rear dee + Mowa 10sp alloy cassette
Ciamillo Gravity-G Ti + Swissstop
Zipp cockpit- SLC 2 + Service course SL
FSA SL-K light + Raceface narrow wide single 42T + Speedily Zero (CrMoly)
Fizik Antares carbon braided
Wishbone (Taiwan) 38mm wheelset with WR Compositi QR skewers + Tufo S3 Lite tubulars
Just a humble bike set up to suit my riding style, weighing in at 6.345KG currently


----------



## mann2

The Few, the Proud, the Canyon Aeroad! 

Switched over to some old bits like the saddle, wheelset....


----------



## config

Nice bike. Ganda 'dre!



mann2 said:


> The Few, the Proud, the Canyon Aeroad!
> 
> Switched over to some old bits like the saddle, wheelset....
> 
> View attachment 310024


----------



## mimason

new whip


----------



## SunnyHouTX

2011 Fetish Penna with Sram Force 22 and C6 40 wheels. Sitting at around 17.2 lbs.


----------



## 41ants

Had it for a month or so


----------



## radair_fr

The winter bike / Genesis Eqilibrium Ti Campy 10s equipped








The daily used bike to go to work / Steel Scapin Grand Prix RS DuraAce7400








The race machine / Cutsom Cyfac Nerv DS2 650c Corima Aero Campy Record 10s 








The future race machine / Dogma F8


----------



## 2kredc5




----------



## twincamRob




----------



## K Dub Cycle

^^^LOOK at that bike. LOOKs nice!^^^


----------



## Sanders




----------



## jimhefpgh

*Giant*

Hey 2kredc5, Really like your blue sidewalls matching the bar tape and the lettering on the frame!


----------



## VaughnA

Fresh from the Philly Bike show. My new Shamrock Fluid Druid with Ultegra Di2 and White Industries/Hed Belgiums. Perfect fit, perfect ride. Paint based on Parnelli Jones' 1963 Indianapolis 500 winning roadster "Old Calhoun"


----------



## vladvm

double post


----------



## fabriciom

Almost finished...


----------



## cmtbiz

S-Works SL3


----------



## timbertoes

Just brought this one home today.

2015 Jamis Xenith Endura Comp. Previous owner put some nice goodies on it. It is more bike than I am rider, by far.








velo Orange Grand Cru Brakes
Dura Ace 9000 shifters
Dura Ace 9000 52/36 crankset
Ultegra 6800 Front and rear Derailleurs
Kogel ceramic bottom bracket
Ritchey stem and bars
Mavic Ksyrium SLS wheelset with new tires.
Fizik Arione saddle
It weighs 16.8 pounds without pedals.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

They are very nice congrat... Now star to become a rider. Good luck.


----------



## timbertoes

first ride today on the Jamis. very enjoyable. And with good fun people in the group.

There is indeed a lot of great bike porn in this thread


----------



## dudigrinfeld

my recent Impec


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Carson-Lewis Customs

Here's mine...

Custom BLB fixie (for everyday use)
Brand New Planet X RT90
Brand New Colnago CLX (still building)

Should say that I am selling the Planet X and the Colnago, so new rides will be posted soon... I


















hope!


----------



## Cartoscro

Storck Scenero 47cm


----------



## kelticknotts

I think it's time for an upgrade after this season...if the stars align..


----------



## TheWeagle

First post... Here's my newly finished budget nashbar/fsa/microshift build.


----------



## SundayNiagara

TheWeagle said:


> First post... Here's my newly finished budget nashbar/fsa/microshift build.


Nice.


----------



## TheWeagle

Thanks. I don't make a lot of money so this bike means a lot to me. Nicest bike I've ever owned. Took me 8 months of gathering parts.


----------



## velodog

TheWeagle said:


> Thanks. I don't make a lot of money so this bike means a lot to me. Nicest bike I've ever owned. Took me 8 months of gathering parts.


Well done, enjoy it.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Nice job enjoy it and start to save for upgrade because it part of the fun


----------



## SundayNiagara

TheWeagle said:


> Thanks. I don't make a lot of money so this bike means a lot to me. Nicest bike I've ever owned. Took me 8 months of gathering parts.


Tell us what you did/used, including weight.


----------



## bvber

Unless it hasn't been ridden when the picture was taken, tell us what you used for chain cleaning/lubing. It's kind of a big deal around here. :lol:


----------



## TheWeagle

SundayNiagara said:


> Tell us what you did/used, including weight.


Nashbar frame & carbon fork, nashbar brakes, fsa slk seat post, fsa bb, fsa gossamer crankset, fsa omega bars, fsa stem (I'd like to switch it out for an slk at some point to match the seat post), mavic aksiums w/specialized mondo tires, brooks cambium c17, microshift arsis Carbon groupset (2x10), Kmc chain (the fancy gold one, because why not), shimano 105 cassette, and crank brothers pedals at the moment (had them laying around). Bike came out at 20.02lbs and cost me around $950 to build. Can't really compare it to anything fancy but it's a heck of a lot faster than my '96 cannondale r400 👍


----------



## SundayNiagara

TheWeagle said:


> Nashbar frame & carbon fork, nashbar brakes, fsa slk seat post, fsa bb, fsa gossamer crankset, fsa omega bars, fsa stem (I'd like to switch it out for an slk at some point to match the seat post), mavic aksiums w/specialized mondo tires, brooks cambium c17, microshift arsis Carbon groupset (2x10), Kmc chain (the fancy gold one, because why not), shimano 105 cassette, and crank brothers pedals at the moment (had them laying around). Bike came out at 20.02lbs and cost me around $950 to build. Can't really compare it to anything fancy but it's a heck of a lot faster than my '96 cannondale r400 


Very nice.


----------



## Bajadriven

Here is my Trek Madone 4


----------



## Bajadriven

Here is my new Trek Madone 4


----------



## pacific

deleted


----------



## bvber

pacific said:


> the cabling is a mess


Why would you call that a mess?


----------



## pacific

and my wife's new cervelo:


----------



## Krank19

TheWeagle said:


> Thanks. I don't make a lot of money so this bike means a lot to me. Nicest bike I've ever owned. Took me 8 months of gathering parts.


Nicely done, enjoy it!


----------



## pacific

Sanders said:


> View attachment 310517


good god - less beaming, more cleaning


----------



## Mr Pink57

This bike and I have been together a lotta years.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudigrinfeld

BMC Impect RaceFit Dura Ace Di2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krank19

Roubaix SL4 Disc


----------



## polloloco51

Delete


----------



## polloloco51

Please Delete


----------



## damian75

Not mine but one I just built up for a friend, this was before final fitting so no bar tape and a temporary stem for sizing that has since been replaced by a 3T.


----------



## caad4rep

Colnago AC-R


----------



## damian75

My current ride.


----------



## fabriciom




----------



## Chainslap

2014 Bailey-bikes.com road frame/fork with SRAM red and mavic kyserium wheels, light-bicycle stem/bar combo


----------



## faroodi

Cervelo S3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damian75

Nice, How are you liking the E Tap group


----------



## faroodi

damian75 said:


> Nice, How are you liking the E Tap group


Very nice. I really like it both functionally as well as visually. It's also neat that it integrates with the Garmin 520 re: battery and what gear you are in etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Ross




----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## robst

My Titanium and Carbon Javelin Bora


----------



## robst

Javelin Boca titanium and carbon


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Presta

My new ride. So far, so good.


----------



## romoxx

My beloved Orca


----------



## ghettocop

View attachment 315279


Another beloved Orca. 2016 OMR


----------



## faroodi

cmtbiz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

2016 Scott Foil 10











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilkMan

Wraith Hustle


----------



## yancy0303

All-City Mr. Pink


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Herkwo

*My Latest Acquisition - Airborne Torch*

Purchased a used Airborne Torch 6/4 Ti Frame & built her up w/ SRAM Force components. Came in at 16 lbs w/out the seat bag.


----------



## damian75

How are you liking the ETap group?


----------



## cmtbiz

damian75 said:


> How are you liking the ETap group?


eTap RED is great. Give it a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

2016 Cervelo R3 
equipped with SRAM eTap RED





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krank19

Emomda ALR on Flo 45s


----------



## jgutz71

My Madone 7.7


----------



## 2kredc5




----------



## kjbarry86

2015 Felt F5. Currently have fulcrum 5LG wheels I got from a buddy who upgraded, I'll get wheels eventually.

Aero bars are for tri I'm training for.

Her name is Roxy









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

This thread needs more gravel/adventure/all-road bikes..

Here's mine.


----------



## bvber

Migen21 said:


> This thread needs more gravel/adventure/all-road bikes.


Kind of like this thread?


----------



## Migen21

Yes, just like that, only in *this* thread....


----------



## Tri Slow Poke

Congrats. I love the bar tape/saddle combo!


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus51569

I've taken to calling it The Creamsicle, since it looks like an orange creamsicle.


----------



## Jtmech90

This is my 2012 Specialized Roubaix SL2.. Very smooth ride. Yoeleo C50's ride great!!


----------



## cmtbiz

Cinelli Gazzetta











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiziks

Raleigh Revenio 3.0
View attachment 315976


----------



## quikrick1

Tommasini Velocista
*SWEET*


----------



## jmeloy

Pegoretti Marcelo








Kirk JKC








Hampsten LDV


----------



## cmtbiz

Cervelo R3











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGear4817




----------



## cmtbiz

Scott FOIL 10











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuarttx

2014 Focus Izalco Team SL









Other babies:

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ls1togo

New to me....built a Serotta Legend Ti....
View attachment 316248


----------



## mbaulfinger

Like that Serotta...Unusual and cool paint scheme on that bike! Enjoy it.


----------



## cmtbiz

2016 Cervelo R3











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

2016 BERK 
- with SRAM Red eTap groupset





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtmech90

Nice looking ride!!Ill bet she rides like she on rails!! Enjoy!!


----------



## No Time Toulouse

My "classic" 1978 Trek 710:








My "modern" Cannondale:


----------



## Jyri

My one monds old new love.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## jason124

cmtbiz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To a person lusting for a Lynskey:


----------



## Sirstopher

NOS-13 Infinito Ultregra. There is a small scrach on the crank, but that's it.. Very happy!!!


----------



## Hnefi

My new "do it all" bike, a Diverge DSW 2017. Glam shot. And then, a better one in the Swiss countryside on a fall afternoon. 



















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mfuchs

*New Gan S*

I had a frame that must not be named nor shown on these forums but decided it was time to put that chapter behind me and go legit. Just got a new Gan S frameset and built it with a Campagnolo combo. Athena EPS shifters and derailleurs, Record brakes, and Super record cranks. Just finished the build and only have riddden it arounfd the block.


----------



## Bduke21

This is ally the allez. She is a mixed campy build and I love her!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebigorangecat

Getting this 1972 GITANE TOUR DE FRANCE set up as a single speed.


----------



## Cni2i

SW SBuild Tarmac Illuminati and No. 22 Reactor:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro S

Cni2i said:


> SW SBuild Tarmac Illuminati and No. 22 Reactor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Reactor. I have a Great Divide frameset on order. I can't wait to get it built up and rolling.


----------



## Wahlstrøm

Painted my bike last week.. Have a thing for matte black bikes..
Wanted one.. Made one 
One of the reasons was I converted to internal battery(and 11s), so it had three holes below the bottle cage.. All gone now

Before:









Now:


----------



## Cni2i

Pedro S said:


> Love the Reactor. I have a Great Divide frameset on order. I can't wait to get it built up and rolling.


Awesome! Great choice. You'll love it.


----------



## ghettocop

Sorry for another pic of same bike. Minor cockpit change and trimmed the excess steerer.


----------



## maximum7

......


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 73Bronco




----------



## rockenrolla

Hey everyone. My first post here, definitely not my first bike though  Here's my custom ti Wittson. In case you never heard of them Wittson | Custom Titanium Cycles


----------



## GKSki

cmtbiz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bite. What is that thingie behind the rear wheel?


----------



## FeltF75rider

GKSki said:


> I'll bite. What is that thingie behind the rear wheel?


That's a bike stand. The base is in the grass and there is a spring loaded arm for that pulley you see.


----------



## lacofdfireman

My 2017 Giant TCR Advanced Pro Disc with UDi2. Love it so far. And yes I'm tall 6'5. Bikes aren't really made for people my height unfortunately. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## TimberWolfQX

Hey guys, new bike. Finally completed and tuned.

The bike rides like a dream! Fits very nicely and it's super smooth. Brakes are a little squealy but I've been told they will break in after awhile.

Frame: ICan RD01 Disc brake/thru-axle frame

Wheels: X-Bike HP30-360 ultralight clincher wheels with Novatec D771/772SB disc hubs, Pillar 1420 spokes

Tyres: Schwalbe Pro One Tubeless 28C

Crankset: SRAM Force 1
Rear derailleur: SRAM Rival 1
Shifter: SRAM Apex 1 flat-bar
Chain: SRAM PC-1170
Cassette: SRAM XG-1175 10-42

Brakes: TRP Spyre
Brake lever: SRAM BL-700

Handlebars: TOSEEK flat bar
Pedals: AEST magnesium /titanium axle
Saddle: TOSEEK padded carbon

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## j944

Orca Di2, 3T cockpit. Love this thing.


----------



## Migen21

Go dawgs! #beatbama


----------



## FeltF75rider

Migen21 said:


> Go dawgs! #beatbama


Go all the way!
No more co-champion BS like with Miami.


That Orca looks like a fun machine.


----------



## j944

Thanks guys. Go Dawgs!


----------



## cmtbiz

2017 Trek Madone 9.5
Dura-Ace 9100
Zipp NSW 454 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlstrøm

cmtbiz said:


> 2017 Trek Madone 9.5
> Dura-Ace 9100
> Zipp NSW 454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one.. looks fast.. and expensive


----------



## kc2896

My old school Somec. If you know anything about these bikes I would love to know more about what I have.. It rides really nice as far as a newbie like me can tell


----------



## BlazingPedals

It's predicted to get up to nearly 50F on Saturday -- in Michigan in January. Crazy! I'm taking my 'spring' bike on a club ride.


----------



## velodog

BlazingPedals said:


> It's predicted to get up to nearly 50F on Saturday -- in Michigan in January. Crazy! I'm taking my 'spring' bike on a club ride.


If I could ask, how many chains does it take to replace one on that bike? Shux, how much lube when that maintenance is performed.

Really interested in the chain question, just crackin' wise about the lube.


----------



## BlazingPedals

velodog said:


> If I could ask, how many chains does it take to replace one on that bike? Shux, how much lube when that maintenance is performed.
> 
> Really interested in the chain question, just crackin' wise about the lube.


It takes just shy of three full chains. Something like 11 feet. On the plus side, chains tend to last a lot longer since wear is distributed over more links. I'm not particularly good about keeping the chain lubed; but the last one made it to 9000 miles before reaching the 1/16" stretch mark. I usually replace the cassette every time I replace the chain, since that's basically every 3 chains' worth of wear.


----------



## velodog

BlazingPedals said:


> It takes just shy of three full chains. Something like 11 feet. On the plus side, chains tend to last a lot longer since wear is distributed over more links. I'm not particularly good about keeping the chain lubed; but the last one made it to 9000 miles before reaching the 1/16" stretch mark. I usually replace the cassette every time I replace the chain, since that's basically every 3 chains' worth of wear.


Thanks for the response. I didn't ask but am glad that you mentioned chain wear. I had it in my head that the chain lasted longer due to its length, just didn't ask.

Did you ever think about rotating chains. I've been doing that on my bikes and have had really good luck with it. I've been rotating 3 chains, every 1500 miles on my #1 and at 8000 miles the cassette looks great. I've rotated two chains on a couple of other bikes and those drivetrains are 10/11,000 miles and no issues. Others have called it a waste of time, but it works for me.


----------



## Cyclist69

Although bicycles have been a part of my life, it wasn't into recently that I've devoted so much of my personal time for the benefit of my community, while advocating the benefits of cycling. 

Here is a link to a page that has some photographs of the bicycles that I've either owned in my lifetime or have now. The last four at the bottom of the page are the bicycles do I own now. 

One interesting note: In 2014 I was homeless due to a loss of a job a year earlier, and everything I acquired in my life was gone. I found myself renting a self-storage shed and living inside that for five months in order get ahead. I have never been on unemployment or welfare as I've learned to handle all sorts of **** and take it as it comes. In the end, It worked. 

After saving enough to get back on my feet again, I moved to a new town in September 2015. I wasn't from the area and didn't know a single person. So, I started a cycling group and shoved my foot into every door I could. ( Still doing that) 

What's interesting is I feel like, I own too much and that I have been fortunate. I know from experience that we live in a world where, so many live a life without and I assume this feeling is because, for a time, I lived a life without.

Anyway. Here is the link. 
Sycamore Area Cycling


----------



## HappyToday

Took it out of the garage to make photo


----------



## Risk3233

Built up a Spooky Skeletor over the holidays.


----------



## GKSki

Maybe lose the white saddle and stem and you'll be stealth.


----------



## Merc

Here's my new Mosiac RT-1 that I just added to the collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbaulfinger

Merc, Nice bike! Enjoy it! Everything matches perfectly. What Enve wheels are those and what brakes are you using? Thanks, Alf


----------



## Merc

mbaulfinger said:


> Merc, Nice bike! Enjoy it! Everything matches perfectly. What Enve wheels are those and what brakes are you using? Thanks, Alf


Thanks. The wheels are Enve 6.7's with Chris King hubs. (I changed the "Enve" decals from white to Black and the only black ones that I could find are the updated decals with the "SES" on them). The brakes are the new EECycleworks brakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toshi




----------



## bvber

^ Which handlebar is that?


----------



## toshi

Ritchey WCS Neo Classic.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

2017 Trek Emonda SLR 10











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speed_Metal

Look 585, Campy 2004 Record 10-speed


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## kiwisimon

Wrong side but 2009 Strong Ti in winter mode. 1X9.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtmech90

Nice ride brother. The dog is pretty cool too!!


----------



## bvber

The latest iteration of my Chinese R-002 frame bike.


----------



## ridersyko

I've just built up my new Endurance / Commuter bike.


----------



## kevina6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtmech90

Very nice,bet it rides like a dream


----------



## kevina6

Sure does. I just need to eliminate a bit of cable rattle in the handlebars on rough roads...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlitin

Litespeed T1 2015 M
Lynskey pro29 2016 M



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James6b

View attachment 319721
View attachment 319722


----------



## Monkichi57

Hi All. Just got into cycling. Finally jumped in and purchased my first one (and hope more to come... lol). Cube Attain SL Disc


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Update pic of my bike
Now with Sram Red Etap, Quarq Dzero and 2018 Reynolds Strike SLG


----------

